# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری

## Araz

*روش ها و شیوه ها برنامه ریزی هفتگی و ماهانه 

* توسط  رتبه های برتر  کنکور سراسری 







*برنامه ریزی*

حتماً همه*ی شما به*خوبی اهمیت برنامه*ریزی را درک می*کنید و متوجه هستید که برای رسیدن به هدف مطلوب، داشتن برنامه*ای مناسب و البته پیش رفتن مطابق آن،* ضروری است؛ پس با گفتن اهمیت*های آن، سرتان را درد نمی*آورم. فقط همین*قدر بگویم که برنامه*ریزی مناسب، علاوه بر بالا بردن بازده*ی مطالعه و تمرکز، آرامش*تان را هم بیش*تر می*کند و بی*دقتی*تان را نیز کاهش می*دهد!
برنامه به 3 نوعِ بلند مدت، میان*مدت و کوتاه*مدت تقسیم می*شود. در این*جا بیش*تر می*خواهم راجع به برنامه*ی کوتاه*مدت (هفتگی) که البته تقریباً از روی برنامه*ی میان*مدت (آزمونی یا ماهانه) تعیین می*شود، صحبت کنم.
*مراحل برنامه*ی هفتگی به شرح زیر می*باشد:*
*مرحله*ی اول:* قبل از شروع برنامه*ریزی هفتگی،* لازم است میزان ساعتی را که قصد دارید و می*توانید در طول هفته مطالعه کنید، مشخص کنید. اگر توانایی شما مثلا 20 ساعت در هفته است برنامه*ی اولیه*ی هفتگی خود را نیز بر همین اساس تنظیم کنید؛ نه خیلی بیش*تر و نه کم*تر.
اگر عادت به زیاد خواندن ندارید، برنامه*ی خود را سنگین نچینید چون اگر هم بتوانید آن را اجرا کنید قطعاً در هفته*های بعد،* کم خواهید آورد؛ پس چه به*تر که آهسته و پیوسته پیش بروید و آرام*آرام ولی مداوم تلاش خود را متناسب با توانایی*هایتان افزایش دهید.
*مرحله*ی دوم:* بعد از مشخص کردن ساعت مطالعه، این میزان ساعت را با توجه به اهمیت درس*ها و ضعف و قوت*تان بین دروس خود تقسیم کنید؛ به*طور مثال اگر در گروهِ رشته*ی ریاضی*ـ*فیزیک هستید، چنان*چه در هفته، 35 ساعت مفید درس می*خوانید، می*توانید آن را به*صورت زیر تقسیم کنید:
دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه: 6 ساعت
هندسه*ی پایه و هندسه*ی تحلیلی: 3/5 ساعت 
گسسته و جبر و احتمال: 3/5 ساعت 
فیزیک: 6 ساعت 
شیمی: 4/5 ساعت 
ادبیات: 3/5 ساعت 
عربی: 3 ساعت 
دینی: 2/5 ساعت 
زبان: 2/5 ساعت
البته حتما ضعف و قوت خود را در درس*های خاص در برنامه، مد نظر قرار دهید و این ساعت*ها را متناسب با توانایی*هایتان تغییر دهید مثلاً زبان را از دیفرانسیل بیش*تر مطالعه نکنید. در این مرحله حتماً کارهایی را که در طول هفته برای درس*های مختلف نیاز به انجام دارید مشخص کنید و طوری برنامه* بریزید که همه*ی آن*ها را بتوانید انجام دهید تا خیالتان راحت شود.
*مرحله*ی سوم:* بعد از مشخص کردن موارد و دروس مورد نیاز مطالعه در کل هفته، برنامه*ی تقریبی هر روز را نیز مشخص کنید. حتماً در یک روز تنوع مطالعاتی داشته باشید و این طور نباشد که مثلاً 4-5 ساعت پشت سر هم فقط یک درس خاص را مطالعه کنید.
حتماً مطالعه و زدن تست در هر درس (به*خصوص دروس اختصاصی) را حداقل بین 2 الی 3 روز در هفته پخش کنید زیرا این عمل موجب یادگیری مرحله به مرحله شده و به دنبال آن:
1) عمق یادگیری مطالب، لحظه به*لحظه افزایش می*یابد.
2) فراموشی مطالب کاهش پیدا می*کند.
3) باعث تثبیت یادگیری می*شود.
*مرحله*ی چهارم:* حتما در طول هفته، ساعت*هایی را به جبران عقب*ماندگی*ها اختصاص دهید و در آن زمان هیچ درسی را قرار ندهید تا بدین ترتیب اگر از برنامه عقب افتادید بتوانید بدون نگرانی تا حدی آن را جبران کنید.*مرحله*ی پنجم:* آخرین مرحله*ی برنامه*ریزی، در واقع بعد از اجرای برنامه است. در آخر هفته حتما بررسی کنید و ببینید چه*قدر به برنامه*ای که ابتدای هفته برای خود مشخص کردید نزدیک بودید؟ آیا واقعا برنامه مطابق توانایی*هایتان بود؟ بدین ترتیب با فهمیدن اشکالات برنامه*ی هفته*ی سپری*شده*، سعی کنید برنامه*ی هفته*ی بعد را به*تر و نزدیک*تر به توانایی*هایتان بریزید.
*حتماً در طی این مرحله به چند نکته توجه کنید:*
1) استراحت و خواب یکی از ضروریات سال کنکور است البته خواب و استراحت به*اندازه؛ حتماً بین ساعت*های مطالعه که حدود 60 الی 75 دقیقه*اند،* 10 الی 15 دقیقه استراحت قرار دهید چون این کار بازده و تمرکز شما را افزایش می*دهد. مطمئن باشید بدون استراحت بازده شما به*مرور زمان بسیار پایین خواهد آمد. در طول هفته نیز، یک نصفه روز (حدود 5 ساعت) را به*طور کامل به تفریح و استراحت اختصاص دهید. مطمئن باشید به نفع*تان خواهد بود.
2) شب*ها حتماً حداقل 6 ساعت بخوابید چون خواب کافی برای هوشیاری شما هنگام درس خواندن و تمرکز کردن لازم و ضروری است اگر هم خواستید می*توانید بعد از ظهر حدود 1 ساعت استراحت کنید.
3)* *مهم*:* حتماً در برنامه*ی هفتگی خود، تمامی دروس عمومی و اختصاصی را قرار دهید و تست و مطالعه باید توأماً در آن وجود داشته باشد و این طور نباشد که در طول هفته فقط مطالعه کنید یا فقط تست بزنید بلکه این دو مکمل هم*دیگر می*باشند.



*برنامه*ی هفتگی*

برنامه*ی هفتگی مناسب از لازمه*های خوبْ درس خواندن است. برای یك برنامه*ریزی مناسب به نكته*های زیر توجه كنید:
*۱) آخر هفته، پیش*بینی برنامه*ی هفته*ی بعدی انجام شود:*

من در سال كنكور هر جمعه حدود ۲، ۳ ساعت را به بررسی برنامه*ی هفته*ی قبل و پیش*بینی برنامه*ی هفته*ی بعد با ملاحظاتی كه در زیر به آن*ها اشاره خواهم كرد، اختصاص می*دادم كه واقعا صرف این مدت زمان لازم بود و به من كمك كرد.
*۲) به هر درس با توجه به ضریب و جمعش در كنكور، در طی هفته زمان تعلق بگیرد:*

به*طور مثال ضرایب درس*های رشته*ی ریاضی به نحو زیر است:
ادبیات ۴، عربی ۲، دین و زندگی ۳، زبان ۲، ریاضی ۱۲، فیزیك ۹ و شیمی ۶، كه روی هم ۳۸ می*شود.
مثلا اگر داوطلب رشته*ی ریاضی می*تواند ۳۸ ساعت درس بخواند، خوب است كه حدود ۹ ساعت از آن را به فیزیك اختصاص بدهد. (توضیحات بیش*تر در قسمت مقاله*ی كمیت مطالعه خواهد آمد.)
*۳) هر درس با توجه به ضریب و حجمش بین ۲ الی ۴ روز در هفته پخش شود:*

مثلا به*تر است درس فیزیك در ۴ روز مختلف پخش شود كه بیش*تر امكان مرور داشته باشیم.
*۴) همه*ی درس*های عمومی و اختصاصی در طی هفته باید مطالعه شود:*

* تذكر: حتی اگر یك هفته دبیر یك درس نیامد و درس جلو نرفت، شما حتما باید آن را مطالعه كنید و در برنامه بگذارید.
*۵) به*تر است مطالعه*ی هر درس، در همان روز تدریس شده، شروع شود (مخصوصا ریاضیات و فیزیك).*

* تذكر: این كار شدیداً به بازده و سرعت شما كمك می*كند. آن را از همان روز اول خیلی جدی بگیرید.
*۶) در حد امكان تعداد تست*های قابل انجام در هر درس در طی هفته پیش*بینی شود:*

تست*زنی یكی از كارهای ضروری در سال كنكور است كه بعدا در مقاله*های جداگانه راجع به آن توضیحات بیش*تری خواهیم داد. اما فعلا بدانید كه برای برنامه*ریزی هفتگی تا حد امكان تعداد تست را نیز باید مشخص كنید؛* مثلا بررسی كنید درس ۱ و ۲ی ادبیات كه این هفته قصد خواندن آن را دارید، چه*قدر تست دارند و سپس برای آن*ها برنامه*ریزی كنید. (توضیحات بیش*تر پیرامون تست*زنی در مقاله*ی جداگانه*ای خواهد آمد.)
*۷) درس*هایی كه در روز بعد امتحان گرفته می*شود در شب امتحان به*صورت وقت*گیر مطالعه نكنید:*

این كار منجر به نتیجه*ی كاذب می*شود. درصدِ پنجاهی كه بدون این كار گرفته شود نسبت به درصدِ هفتادی كه با مطالعه*ی شب امتحان به*دست می*آورید خیلی بیش*تر به نفعتان خواهد بود؛ البته توجه داشته باشید مرور سطحی درس*ها در شب امتحان ایرادی ندارد و مفید هم می*باشد.
* مطالعه*ی وقت*گیر در شب امتحان موجب از بین رفتن نظم برنامه*ریزی شما شده، باعث می*شود همیشه از برنامه*ی اصلی عقب باشید و فقط به دنبال امتحان*ها بروید و كیفیت*تان پایین بیاید.
*۸) پیش*بینی برنامه*ی كاهشی، به*ترین نوع برنامه*ریزی است:*


این روش ـ كه در مقاله*ای جداگانه توضیح داده خواهد شد ـ به*صورت خلاصه بدین نحو است كه پس از برنامه*ریزی اگر دیدید زمان لازم را ندارید، از تعداد تست*ها كم كنید و به هفته*ی بعد موكول كنید ولی هرگز از زمان مطالعه*ی خود كم نكنید.

*۹) در صورت وجود وقت، روی درس*های پایه*ای كه دبیر فعلا تدریس نمی*كند برنامه*ای پیش*بینی شود:*

پیش رفتن شما صرفا با مطالبی كه دبیر تدریس می*كند، باعث می*شود نتوانید نتیجه*ی خیلی خوبی بگیرید؛ هر چند لازم است اما كافی نیست. اگر دبیرتان از آن*هایی نیست كه در كنار تدریس، به شما بگوید فلان قسمت*های پایه را هم مطالعه كنید (مخصوصا درس*های عمومی)، شما حتما خودتان حدود یک سوم از برنامه*تان را به كارهای پایه و غیركلاسی اختصاص دهید؛ اما اگر دبیرتان با گرفتن آزمون یا هر نحو دیگر به شما می*گوید درس*های پایه را هم بخوانید، پیش رفتن با او كفایت می*كند.
*كمیت مطالعه:*

* مقدار مطالعه در هر برهه از سال و برای هر نوع دانش*آموز ـ به كلاس می*رود یا دائما در خانه است ـ متفاوت است؛ اما در این برهه*ی زمانی یعنی اوایل سال حتما همه باید موارد زیر را رعایت كنند:
*۱) مقدار ساعت مطالعه در هفته:*

به*طور كلی داوطلبی كه در طول هفته در كلاس*های بیرون شركت می*كند، در این برهه*ی زمانی باید حداقل ۴۰ ساعت مطالعه كنید و كسی كه اكثر روزها در خانه است، حداقل ۶۰ ساعت نیاز به مطالعه دارد.
*۲) مقدار مطالعه*ی هر درس در هفته:*

همان*طور كه در قسمت برنامه*ی هفتگی هم گفتم، هر درس با توجه به ضریب و حجمش باید مطالعه شود. به*طور مثال اگر داوطلب رشته*ی ریاضی، ۴۵ ساعت در هفته مطالعه می*كند باید حداقل ۶ ساعت دیفرانسیل بخواند و همین*طور سایر درس*ها. به*طور مثال اگر در نهایت ۴۰ ساعت شد، ۵ ساعت باقی*مانده را به تقویت درس*های ضعیف*ترش اختصاص بدهد.
* تذكر: هیچ درسی در هیچ هفته*ای نباید از قلم بیفتد.
*۳) مقدار مطالعه در روزهای تعطیلی و عادی:*

در روزهای تعطیل شما باید بتوانید بین ۱۰ الی ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه كنید و در روزهای عادی مثلا اگر ۱۴:۳۰ تعطیل می*شوید، بعد از ناهار، استراحت و رسیدن به خانه، ساعت ۱۷ شروع به مطالعه كنید و به این ترتیب بین ۵ الی ۶ ساعت درس بخوانید (۱۷ تا ۱۸:۱۵، ۱۸:۲۵ تا ۱۹:۴۰، ۱۹:۵۰ تا ۲۱:۰۵ و ۲۲ تا ۲۳:۳۰).
*۴) ساعت شروع و پایان روزانه:*

اگر تعطیل هستید حتما سعی كنید حدود ۸ صبح درس را شروع كنید و شب حدود ۲۳ یا ۲۳:۳۰ درس خواندن را تمام كنید. اگر تا ۲ی نیمه*شب درس*خواندنتان طول بكشد، هم بازدهی پایین می*آید و هم روز بعد سرحال نخواهید بود؛ حتی اگر خودتان هم متوجه نشوید چون خواب شب لازم است. پس طوری برنامه*ریزی كنید كه نهایتا ۲۳:۳۰ تمام شود. اگر هم از مدرسه آمده*اید، حدود ۲ تا ۲/۵ ساعت پس از اتمام مدرسه شروع به درس خواندن كنید.
*۵) مقدار كسری درس*های ریاضیات، فیزیك،* شیمی و عمومی:*

یک سوم از كل مطالعه*ی هفته باید به درس*های ریاضی اختصاص پیدا بكند (در رشته*ی ریاضی). یک سوم هم به مجموع فیزیك و شیمی اختصاص یابد و یک سوم آخر هم درس*های عمومی.
*استراحت و تفریح:*

افرادی كه بین ساعت*های مطالعه*شان استراحت می*كنند، در واقع به ذهنشان مهلت می*دهند كه اطلاعات ورودی را دسته*بندی كرده نظم و ترتیب بدهد و خیلی راحت*تر و سریع*تر مطالب را به*خاطر آورند؛ البته توجه كنید كه در سال كنكور حتی استراحت هم باید با محوریت كنكور باشد و باید آن را برنامه*ریزی كنید.
برای استراحت به موارد زیر توجه كنید:
*۱) هر یك ساعت و ربع مطالعه، ۱۰ دقیقه استراحت:*

*تذكر: ابتدای شروع واحدها و بعد از استراحت حتما حدود ۱۰ دقیقه را به مرور قسمت*های قبلی درسی كه قرار است در آن واحد بخوانید اختصاص دهید تا ذهنتان آرام*آرام آماده شود.
*۲) نرمش كششی، ۲ بار در روز و هر بار یك ربع:*

همان*طور كه صبح*ها هنگام خمیازه كشیدن دست*های خود را باز كرده و سرحال می*شوید، نرمش كششی در طول روز نیز باعث سرحالی شما می*شود؛ پس آن را جدی بگیرید تا بتوانید با روحیه*ی مضاعفی درس بخوانید.
*۳) یك ساعت خواب سبك نیم*روزی بعد از اتمام كار مدرسه:*

وقتی از مدرسه به خانه آمدید حدود ۱ ساعت (بیش*تر نشود) بخوابید (یك خواب سبك)؛ چون خواب عمیق موجب كسلی بیش*تر می*شود اما یك ساعت خواب، خستگی شما را برطرف می*كند.
*۴) نیم روز تفریح در یكی از روزهای هفته:*

من یادم هست معمولا یا پنج*شنبه بعداز ظهر یا جمعه بعداز ظهر را كامل تفریح می*كردم و كاری می*كردم كه موجب شادی و آرامشم بشود و از درس و كنكور فاصله بگیرم. این كار خیلی لازم است و انرژی هفته*ی بعد شما را تامین می*كند.
*۵) پرهیز از ورزش سنگین و آسیب*زا در دوره*ی كنكور:*

اانجام دادن ورزش*های سنگین هم شما را از نظر جسمانی خسته می*كند و هم ممكن است موجب آسیب*های شدید جسمانی و به دنبال آن چند روز دوری از درس شود؛ برای همین از آن*ها دوری كنید.
*۶) محوریت كنكور در برنامه*ریزی برای استراحت و تفریح:*

همان*طور كه در ابتدای این مقاله هم گفتم، استراحت و تفریح شما نیز باید با محوریت كنكور باشد؛ یعنی طوری استراحت كنید كه یادتان باشد مثلا ۱۰ دقیقه*ی دیگر باید می*روید و درس بخوانید. استراحت و تفریحات آرامش*بخش مفید خواهند بود.
*۷) خواب به*موقع شبانه با مقدار كافی:*

حتما حدود ۶ تا ۷ ساعت خواب در شبانه*روز برای شما لازم است. اگر بعداز ظهر هم ۱ ساعت می*خوابید،* می*توانید خواب شبانه را به حداقل ۶ ساعت كاهش دهید. اگر حتی دو، سه روز را با خواب حدود ۴ ساعت بگذرانید، بدانید سلامتی، تمركز و آمادگی ذهنی شما به خطر خواهد افتاد.
*شرایط و مكان مناسب مطالعه:*

كیفیت مطالعه، شرایط خاصی دارد كه سعی كردم در زیر آن*ها را توضیح دهم:
*۱) شرایط ذهنی:*

*الف) ایجاد حال و هوای مطالعه:*

قبل از آغاز مطالعه سعی كنید حال و هوای مطالعه*ی درس مورد نظر را در خود ایجاد كنید.
*ب) اعتماد به یادگیری:*

اگر با این ذهنیت مطالعه را شروع كنید كه «من این درس را یاد نمی*گیرم»، مطمئن باشید یاد نخواهید گرفت؛ پس حتما به یادگیری خود اعتماد داشته باشید.
*ج) هدف*گذاری مطالعه:*

حتما پیش از شروع واحد مطالعه، بدانید كه قرار است چه مبحثی از چه كتابی بخوانید و چه تست*هایی بزنید. این كار تمركز شما را به میزان قابل توجهی افزایش می*دهد.
*۲) شرایط فیزیكی:*

*الف) حالت نشستن:*

صندلی شما و حالت نشستن شما روی آن خیلی مهم است. حتما صاف بنشینید، روی كتاب خم نشوید و سعی كنید به صندلی تكیه دهید.
*ب) فاصله*ی چشم تا كتاب:*

فاصله*ی چشم تا كتاب باید حدود ۴۰ سانتی*متر باشد. لازم نیست با خط*كش اندازه بگیرید اما بدانید نه خیلی دور باشد و نه خیلی نزدیك.
*ج) ایجاد فاصله*ی زمانی بین صرف غذا و شروع مطالعه:*

سعی كنید حدود نیم ساعت پس از صرف غذا، مطالعه را شروع كنید تا سنگین نباشید.
*د) دقت در انتخاب زمان مطالعه*ی هر درس:*

سعی كنید درس*های تحلیلی را در همان ابتدای صبح كه سرحال هستید مطالعه كنید؛ البته می*توانید برای زنگ اول كه هنوز سرحال نشده*اید یكی از درس*های حفظی را قرار دهید اما به*طور كلی به*تر است درس*های حفظی قبل از خواب مطالعه شوند.

*۳) شرایط محیط مطالعه:*

*الف) مكان مطالعه:*

** تذكر (۱):* مكان مطالعه باید دارای نور و تهویه*ی مناسب باشد.
** تذكر (۲):* مكان مطالعه به*تر است ثابت و اختصاصی باشد. مثلا اگر هر روز نمی*توانید كتاب*خانه بروید، به*تر است جای مشخصی را برای مطالعه*ی خود در نظر بگیرید؛ البته برای عادت دادن خود به مطالعه، كتاب*خانه رفتن مفید خواهد بود.
** تذكر (۳):* هر وسیله*ای كه كه حواس شما را پرت می*كند و یا شما را یاد خاطرات گذشته می*اندازد از روی میز بردارید و آن را طوری آماده كنید كه هیچ چیز تمركز شما را مخدوش نكند.
*ب) پیش از مطالعه:*

سعی كنید از شروع واحد مطالعه،* همه*ی وسایل مورد نیاز آن واحد از جمله كتاب، دفتر، مداد و پاك*كن را آماده كنید تا با تمركز بیش*تری شروع به مطالعه كنید.


*شيوه*ي برنامه*ريزي در فصل بهار*

بالاخره وارد 2، 3 ماه آخر دوران كنكور شديم كه دوران بسيار مهم و حساسي است. اولين توصيه*اي كه به شما دارم اين است كه الان فقط موقع درس خواندن است، فكر كردن به نتيجه را موكول كنيد به بعد از آزمون.
اگر تا الان خوب درس نخوانده*ايد مي*توانيد در اين مدت تا حد زيادي جبران كنيد، پس هرگز نااميد نباشيد. تا روز آخر تمام تلاش خود را بكنيد تا بعدا پشيمان نشويد. (البته بهتر است اين گونه دانش*آموزان فقط روي مطالبي كه اشكال زيادي ندارند مطالعه و تمرين كنند مثلا در هر درسي نصف مباحث را انتخاب كرده و روي آن مسلط شوند.
اما در مورد برنامه*ي اين 3 ماه آخر نكته*هايي را به شما مي*گويم كه اميدوارم با عمل به آن*ها بيش از پيش موفق باشيد:
 برنامه*ي اين 3 ماه آخر به طور كلي شامل 4 بخش زير مي*باشد:
*دوره*ي ا)* عيد نوروز (مطالعه*ي پيش 1 + يكي از پايه*هاي سال دوم يا سوم)
*دوره*ي 2)* هفته*ي چهارم فروردين تا آخر هفته*ي سوم ارديبهشت (فقط پايه*هاي باقي*مانده)
*دوره*ي 3)* امتحانات پيش 2 ← فقط درس*هاي پيش*دانشگاهي 2 (از /2/24 تا /3/7 )
*دوره*ي 4)* هفته*ي دوم خرداد تا هفته*ي اول تير ← دوره*ي كلي و برگزاري امتحانات جامع
در اين مقاله 3 بخش اول را به طور كامل توضيح داده*ايم و بخش چهارم را نيز به زودي در مقاله*اي جداگانه توضيح خواهيم داد.
*1 ـ عيد نوروز:* در دوره*ي عيد نوروز كه البته وقتي اين مقاله را مي*خوانيد به پايان رسيده، شما مي*بايست پيش 1 و قسمت*هايي از پايه را كه به طور موازي با پيش 1 مي*خوانديد يا در مدرسه به شما درس مي*دادند را بار ديگر مرور كنيد و نقاط ضعف خود را تقويت كنيد. يعني در واقع رفع اشكالات پيش 1 و قسمتي از پايه و مرور آن*ها بايد در راس برنامه*هاي شما باشد. چون اين برهه*ي زماني، سپري شده، توضيح بيش*تري راجع به آن نمي*دهم. اگر كارهاي ديگري جز اين كه گفتم انجام داده*ايد اشكالي ندارد؛ به بقيه*ي مقاله توجه كنيد.
*2 ـ هفته*ي چهارم فروردين تا آخر هفته*ي 3 ارديبهشت:* در اين دوره*ي يك ماهه اكثر دانش*آموزان در مدرسه روي درس*هاي پيش 2 تمركز دارند اما احتمالا هر مدرسه*اي با توجه به تمام شدن بعضي از درس*هاي پيش 2 كمي به تعطيلات دانش*آموزان در هفته اضافه كرده*اند و بچه*ها وقت بيش*تري براي مطالعه دارند.
بنابراين توصيه مي*كنم حتما نكته*هاي زير را رعايت كنيد:
الف) در روزهايي كه به مدرسه مي*رويد، بعد از ظهر آن روزها حتما درس*هاي پيش 2 را كه دبير درس مي*دهد در منزل كامل بخوانيد و تست بزنيد طوري كه به خوبي ياد بگيريد.
ب) در روزهايي كه به مدرسه نمي*رويد در منزل يا هر جايي كه درس مي*خوانيد حتما برنامه*اي براي درس*هاي پايه*ي باقي*مانده يعني آن*هايي كه قبلا نخوانده*ايد تهيه كنيد و آن*ها را به طور كامل بخوانيد و تست بزنيد.
** تذكر:* اگر كارهايي كه بايد در عيد انجام مي*داديد را انجام نداده*ايد بايد بعضي از مبحث*هاي پايه*ي دوم و سوم را كه با آن راحت*تر هستيد انتخاب كنيد تا در اين فرصت يك*ماهه بتوانيد با آرامش و تمركز بيش*تري آن*ها را مطالعه، نكته*برداري و تمرين كنيد.
** توصيه به دانش*آموزاني كه كم*كاري داشته*اند:* در اين مقطع از سال مي*توانيد بعضي از مباحث وقت*گير و خارج از ظرفيتتان را از برنامه حذف كنيد و تمركز خود را روي بقيه*ي دروس بگذاريد. البته هرگز يك درس را كامل رها نكنيد بلكه مي*توانيد به صورت گزينشي بعضي فصل*ها را بخوانيد. مثلا اگر فصلي را اصلا نمي*فهميد بي*خيال شويد و سعي كنيد بخش*هايي را كه از عهده*ي آن برمي*آييد تقويت كنيد. مثلا اگر ديديد بعضي از مبحث*هايي كه در كنكور 1 يا 2 سوال از آن مي*آيد را هر كار مي*كنيد ياد نمي*گيريد، آن را كنار بگذاريد و سراغ ساير مباحث برويد و نگران نباشيد.
** توصيه به دانش*آموزان قوي:* شما ابتدا در اين دوره، مطالب باقي*مانده از پايه را كامل بخوانيد و در صورت امكان بعد از آن نقاط ضعف باقي*مانده از مطالب خوانده شده (پيش 1 و پايه*ي قبلي) را برطرف كنيد و به طور موازي دروس پيش 2 را نيز بخوانيد و سعي كنيد تا قبل از امتحانات پيش 2 كليه*ي مباحث را يك دور خوانده باشيد.
** تذكر كلي:* هرگز فراموش نكنيد كه نكته*برداري تا روزهاي آخر نبايد قطع شود. هر وقت حين درس خواندن يا تست زدن به نكته*ي جديدي برخورديد، حتما آن را در محل خاصي يادداشت كنيد. اين نكته*برداري و خلاصه*برداري*ها در روزهاي آخر خيلي به شما كمك خواهد كرد. آن را جدي بگيريد.
** تذكر:* اگر بتوانيد در دوره*ي دوم مطالعه و بعد از عيد (هفته*ي 4 فروردين تا آخر هفته*ي 3 ارديبهشت)، حدود 120 ساعت را به مطالعه*ي پايه*ي سري دوم (پايه*هاي باقي*مانده) اختصاص دهيد. خيلي خوب خواهد بود و بقيه*ي زمان را به پيش 2 و درس*هاي دبير اختصاص دهيد.
*3 ـ امتحانات پيش 2:* اين امتحانات نه تنها مزاحم كار شما نيست بلكه تاثير مثبتي بر روند كاري شما دارد. پيش*دانشگاهي 2 بخش مهمي از منابع كنكور را تشكيل مي*دهد و اين امتحانات بهترين فرصت براي جمع*بندي و دوره*ي پيش 2 و جبران غفلت*هايي نظير نخواندن كتاب*هاي درسي و مثال*ها و تمرين*هاي آن*ها مي*باشد. زيرا اين كتاب*هاي درسي ـ حتي رياضي و فيزيك ـ در كنكور خيلي مهم مي*باشند ولي متاسفانه مورد غفلت واقع مي*شوند.
1) اولين توصيه*ام به شما اين است كه حدود 4، 5 روز قبل از شروع امتحانات، تمامي نقاط ضعف اساسي پيش 2 خود را برطرف كنيد و نگذاريد نكته*هاي مبهم از نظر مفهومي داشته باشيد.
2) بعد از رفع اشكالات مفهومي، طبق برنامه*ي امتحانات، شروع به درس خواندن كنيد. اگر قبل از شروع امتحانات نقاط ضعف اساسي خود را برطرف كرده باشيد، در اين زمان كافي است تسلط خود را افزايش دهيد و مرور كنيد و تست بزنيد.
3) اگر نكته*برداري و خلاصه*نويسي نكرده*ايد حتما اين كار را انجام دهيد چون بعدا به دردتان خواهد خورد (البته اگر فرصت خلاصه*برداري نداريد مي*توانيد به نكته*برداري اكتفا كنيد).
4) تشريحي خواندن براي امتحانات هيچ ضرري به كنكور شما نمي*زند بلكه فايده*هاي زيادي هم دارد پس فكر نكنيد بايد تغيير خاصي در برنامه ايجاد كنيد. اما هرگز از تست زدن غافل نشويد و تا مي*توانيد تست بزنيد.
5) بهتر است در اين دوران بيش*تر روي تمرين و مثال*هاي كتاب درسي و تست*هاي كنكور سراسري وقت بگذاريد.
6) به طور كلي سعي كنيد در طي امتحانات پيش 2 (حدودا هفته*ي اول خرداد) كل پيش 2 را جمع كرده باشيد و تست هم زده باشيد و تا حد امكان خلاصه*برداري و نكته*برداري هم كرده باشيد تا بعدا فقط به مرور سريع آن بپردازيد.
** تذكر:* من در اين 2، 3 ماه آخر چون در درس ديني و ادبيات ضعف داشتم تقريبا يك روز در ميان مطالعه*ي اين 2 درس را در برنامه*ام قرار داده بودم. در ديني بيشتر روي آيه*ها متمركز بودم و ادبيات را نيز به صورت موضوعي مي*خواندم. به شما هم توصيه مي*كنم اگر احساس ضعف در درس خاصي مي*كنيد آن را به راحتي مي*توانيد برطرف كنيد. هم*چنين در اين اواخر هرگز از مطالعه*ي درس*هاي عمومي مخصوصا ديني و ادبيات غافل نشويد.
*جمع*بندي:* بنابراين تا آخر امتحانات پيش 2 حتما بايد موارد زير را انجام دهيد:
دوره*ي 1) درس*هاي پيش 1 و پايه*اي را كه در ترم اول خوانده*ايد بار ديگر مرور كنيد و يادآوري كنيد و اشكالات خود را برطرف كنيد (عيد نوروز).
دوره*ي 2) درس*هاي پايه**اي كه تا به حال هرگز نخوانده*ايد را بايد در دوره*ي دوم بخوانيد، اين دوره حدود يك ماه است و در آن علاوه بر درس*هاي پايه*ي جديد، درس*هاي پيش 2 را نيز به طور موازي بخوانيد (20 فروردين تا 18 ارديبهشت).
دوره*ي 3) در امتحانات پيش 2،* كل مبحث*هاي پيش 2 را جمع كنيد و تست بزنيد تا بعدا فقط نياز به مرور داشته باشيد (18 ارديبهشت تا 6 خرداد).
*تذكر مهم:* در دوره*ي چهارم (7 خرداد تا هفته*ي قبل از كنكور) كه بعدا در مقاله*اي جداگانه راجع به آن توضيح خواهم داد،* قرار است آزمون*هاي جامع بدهيد و فقط يك بار ديگر مطالب را مرور سريع بكنيد؛ بنابراين بايد تا آخر امتحانات پيش 2، تمام مطالبي كه مي*خواهيد بخوانيد دوره شده باشد پس درسي را براي خرداد باقي نگذاريد.
اين دو ماه (البته از الان يك ماه و نيم) را خيلي جدي بگيريد. اگر در اين 2 ماه خوب عمل كنيد به طور حتم از خيلي از رقيبان خود جلو خواهيد افتاد و به هدف خود نزديك*تر مي*شويد. داشتن برنامه در اين مدت بسيار بسيار مهم است،* چون نداشتن آن باعث سردرگمي و استرس خواهد شد. اين مطالبي كه در اين مقاله عنوان شد يك برنامه*ي كلي و بلند مدت براي اين 2 ماه بود كه خودتان بايد به صورت ريزتر و دقيق*تر برنامه*ريزي كنيد. اگر سوالي داشتيد، حتما بپرسيد تا بتوانيم بيش*تر كمكتان كنيم.
*توصیه*ی دوستانه*

به*نام حضرت دوست كه هر چه دارم از اوست
همين دو سال پيش و همين موقع*ها بود كه آزمون جامع اول سنجش رو داديم. اصلا اون موقع به يك*رقمي شدن توي كنكور فكر نمي*كردم. به نظرم غيرممكن بود برام. احساس مي*كردم بين ۵۰ تا ۲۰۰ مي*شم. يادمه دوران عيد خيلي تلاش كرده بودم كه قبل از عيد رو جبران كنم و درس*هاي پايه رو تموم كنم و بيش*تر هم مرور كنم، ولي نشد. فكر كنم تا حدود ۲۵ يا ۲۶ فروردين طول كشيد تا يه دور پايه رو خوندم و پيش يك رو هم خيلي سريع مرور كردم.
در اين دوران، دو سه روز در هفته مدرسه مي*رفتم. اكثر درس*ها تموم شده بودند. درس*خواندن در خانه كمي برايم سخت بود. براي همين روزهاي فرد به كتاب*خانه*ي كنار خانه*مان مي*رفتم و درس مي*خواندم. بعد از عيد تقريبا هر روز ديني مي*خواندم و روزبه*روز سرعت مطالعه*ي ديني*ام افزايش يافت. هر شب هم در برنامه*ام ادبيات موضوعي قرار داشت كه گاهي قرابت معنايي و تاريخ*ادبيات بود و گاهي آرايه*هاي ادبي و لغت*ها. بعد از عيد خيلي انگيزه داشتم و تلاشم را چند برابر كرده بودم. كل درس*هايی را كه بايد براي كنكور مي*خواندم در يك كاغذ نوشته بودم و وقتي مي*خواندم و مرور مي كردم، يك تيك جلوي آن مي*زدم و اگر مشكل خاصي در آن داشتم، جلوي آن مي*نوشتم. شب*ها حدود ۱۰، ۱۱ مي*خوابيدم. از نماز صبح به بعد غالبا بيدار بودم و درس مي*خواندم و بعد از ظهر حدود ۱ ساعت مي*خوابيدم. بعد از عيد خلاصه*هايم را تكميل كردم و از آن به بعد براي مرورها، يك دور سريع خلاصه را نگاه مي*كردم و زود مي*رفتم سراغ تست*زدن. معمولا يك بعداز ظهر در هفته را كاملا تفريح مي*كردم تا انرژي دوباره بگيرم.
اين*ها را گفتم تا به شما گوش*زد كنم، از بعد از عيد خود خيلي خوب استفاده كنيد. خيلي موقعيت خوبي است اگر تا الان هم خوب نبوديد، از هم*اكنون تلاش خود را بيش*تر كنيد و نگران نباشيد.
پيش به سوي موفقيت با توكل بر خدا

*سعيد تجريشي* 
*رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری سال 89*
*

**
**
برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی ، کاری از محمد کاظم میدانی - رتبه 7 منطقه دو کنکور 93


*بر روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید*

*برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !*





**
**مشاوره برای بچه هایی که میخوان در کنکور 93 شرکت کنن توسط  معین فلاحتگر* *رتبه 1 کنکور 88
*
*

*سلام بر همه ی بچه هایی که میخوان در کنکور 93 شرکت کنن مخصوصا اونایی که اولین باره میخان کنکور بدن  ….الان احتمالن همه تون شروع کردین واسه خوندن یا میخواین تو همین دو سه روز شروع کنین…خوبه …خوب من چند تا چیز مهم رو در قالب کلی میگم که برای شروع کار لازمه…


*اولا* :باید برنامه داشته باشین واسه خودتون که میخاین تو تابستون چی بخونین و همین جور بعد تابستون..مثلا تا عید به کجاها برسین و از این جور چیزا….برای تابستون من ۲ پیشنهاد دارم واستون….اونایی که مدرسشون تابستون شروع میشه (مثل خودم )و مدرسشون تو تابستون درسای پیش رو میگه بهتره که با مدرسه پیش برن و درسای پیش ۱ رو تو تابستون تمام کنن….اونایی که مدرسه نمیرن و احتمالا اکثریت بچه ها رو تشکیل میدن به نظرم بهتره که تو تابستون درسای پایه رو به طور کامل بخونن یعنی درسای سال دوم و سوم رو چه عمومی چه اختصاصی به طور کامل جمع کنن….تست هم به طور کامل بزنن که دیگه کارشون کامل بشه….بعده تابستون هم درسای پایه رو با آزمونای کانون یا هر چیز دیگه مرور میکنین و درسای پیش رو هم با مدرسه جلو میرین….خوبه که تا عید یا تا آخر فروردین مدرستون تمام کنه درسای پیشو …اگرم نکرد عیبی نداره…


*ثانیا*: باید یه آزمون رو انتخاب کنین و با اون پیش برین …من با آزمونای قلم چی پیش رفتم و منطق برنامه ریزیشو قبول دارم حالا هر جایی که میرید تا آخر پایبند باشید بهش و از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرید…در مورد آزمونای قلم چی هم آزمونای تابستونش اگه میخاین تو تابستون درسای پایه رو بخونین خیلی کمک میکنه اگرم بخاین درسای پیشو بخونین کمی موثره….


*ثالثا*:کلاسهای خصوصی…..من اصلا از هیچ کلاس خصوصی استفاده نکردم در صورتی که ۹۹٪ دوستام کلاس میرفتن …البته فایده هم داشت واسشون…من فقط میخام بگم که اگه میتونین درسی رو بخونین خودتون توی خونه اصلا کلاس نرین که جز وقت تلف کردن چیز دیگه ای نیست….خوشبختانه اینقدر کتابای خوبی دراومده که خودتون میتونین توی خونه بشینین و یاد بگیرین درس رو…مثلا درس شیمی فکر نمیکنم نیازی به کلاس داشته باشه یا درسای دین و زندگی ادبیات و انگلیسی….حالا عربی شاید کلاس کمکتون کنه …ریاضی و فیزیک هم اگه به نظرتون کلاس میتونه کمکتون کنه برین….ولی نه این که پیش ۲ یا ۳ نفر برین!!!!!!!



*رابعا*:در مورد ساعت درس خوندن هم اونایی که عادت ندارن زیاد بخونن از ساعتهای کم شروع کنن هر هفته بیشترش کنن….اونایی هم که میتونن زیاد بخونن  بخونن ولی زیاد نخونن!!!!چون اگه از یه حدی بیشتر بخونین نتیجه منفی میده…باور کنین….من خودم از ۱۱ ساعت بیشتر نخوندم(کلا ها….)ولی معمولا ۱۰ ساعت میخوندم….بعضی ها تابستون کم میخوندن آخرا به ۱۴ ساعت میرسوندن ولی من نمیتونستم زیاد بخونم واسه همین تو کل سال یه جور خوندم…البته این آمار ماله روزاییه که خونه بودیم…مدرسه میرفتم خسته بودم ۴ ساعت میخوندم…اگه شما هم کم میخونین اصلا ناراحت نباشین …فعلا همین قدر رو بخونین ….بعدش سعی کنین زیاد کنین*



*


*


*
*چگونه زیر صد شویم توسط احسان عباسی* *یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی کنکور 


*


اولا بگم که اصلا مدرسه یا شهر خوب برای این کار نیاز نیس. نمونش معین خودمون سجاد فولادی (از مدرسه ای که تقریبا ناشناخته بود) رستگار رحمانی و اوووووووووووو تا دلت بخواد مثال هس. اصلا هم نیاز به شاگرد اول بودن در مدرسه نیست.این جا پشتکاره که حرف اول رو میزنه.من خودم تا اواخر دوم یکی از شاگردان تقریبا خوب مدرسه بودم اما نه اول. اوایل سوم بود که یا علی گفتم و به خاطرهدف و انگیزه ی قوی ای که داشتم جدی شروع به درس خوندن کردم. اول سریع شاگرد اول شدم و بعد از شهر و استان گذشتم و …شما در دوره ی خوبی از سال هستید.  دقیقا موقعی که من و خیلی از دوستانم با جدیت برای کنکور شروع کردم. راستش درس خوندن من برای کنکور از اول مرداد شروع شد اما ساعات مطالعه در ابتدا به شدت پایین بود. همین وقتا بود که اوج گرفت.لازمه که راه دو گروهو این جا از هم جدا کنم.

1)  دوستانی که در تابستان کلاس ندارن.
این دوستان اولین کاری که الان می کنن اینه که یک برنامه ی عالی برای تابستان می نویسن.طبق این برنامه شما باید پایه رو قورت بدین. به شدددددت سخت ولی ممکن. همون طور که خیلیا تونستن. خیلیا که اصلا غیر عادی نبودن. تنها چیزی که داشتن پشتکار بود.به علاوه ی دروسی از پیش که من گسسته و تحلیلی رو پیشنهاد می کنم. هر چند اگر هم درست اونا رو یاد نگیرید یه پشت زمینه ای براتون ایجاد می کنه که در طول سال به شدت راحت ترین با این درسا و فقط به تسلط یافتن نیاز خواهید داشت. بر گردیم به همون قورت دادن پایه. شما درس های اختصاصیشو در اولویت قرار بدین. مطمئن شید که فهدیدین و بسته به وقت و پشتکارتون حسابی تستاشونو بزنین. من اولین کاری که کردم این بود که مطمئن شم که کاملا به دروس اختصاصی مسلط شدم. در مورد حسابان روی تابع و مثلثات بیشتر کار کنید چون توی دیفرانسیل بقیه رو مرور می کنید و خیلی خفن تر کار می کنید. ریاضی 2 هم 2 تا مبحث به درد بخور داره. تصاعد و لگاریتم که فقط اینا رو کار کنید کافیه. هندسه پایه تا می تونید تست بزنید (به پست قبلی معین جان مراجعه شود) آمار جدا وقتی ازتون نمیگیره و زیاد هم اهمیت آنچنانی نداره. میتونید همشو تو چند صفحه خلاصه کنیدو اونارو مرور کنید. فیزیک = تست زدن زیاد. شیمی= خواندن تمام نکات حفظی فراوانش و تست زدن بخش های محاسباتی.
مرحله ی بعدی خوردن عمومی هاس که به صورت موازی با اختصاصی ها با تاکید بر دروس اختصاصی انجام میشه.
2)
اما دوستانی که تابستون هم کلاس دارن. اونا هم مسلما نکات برنامه بالایی در مورد برنامه ریزی رو اجرا می کنن. در مورد تابستون هم بهترین کار پیش رفتن با برنامه ی پیشه و مسلما شما پایتونو زمستون موازی جلو می برید. با توجه این این که برنامه ای مثل کانون آروم آروم جلو میره پایه رو فکر کنم برنامه ی مناسبی برای این دوستان باشه که آروم و موازی برنامه ی پایهرو هم دنبال کنن. البته کانون در تابستون اصلا برنامه ی مناسبی نداره و کلا کاری به برنامش نداشته باشین. فعلا شما و مخصوصا شما نسبت به بالا یی ها در مرحله ای هستید که به شدت نیاز به یه برنامه ی اصولی دارین. برنامه ریزی خیلی برای شما مهم تره و البته سخت تر. اگر از خودتون و برنامه هاتون مطمئنید که هیچی در غیر این صورت به یه مشاور برای این کار رجوع کنید. پیش باید اکثر برنامتون رو تشکیل بده و بنا به تشخیص خودتون نسبتی از پایه رو هم با اون همراه کنید. امیدوارم تابستون در شما برای کلاس رفتن سستی ایجاد نکنه و حداکثر تلاشتون رو بکنید که سر کلاس جدا درس رو یاد بگیرید و از دیدن درس های جدیدی که دارید مثل گسسته و تحلیلی فکر نکنید که با عجب درس های ناجوری سروکار دارم و ایناچین دیگه خدا!!!! همه ی اینا با تست زدن براتون راحت میشه. دوستان من تو این دوره به شدت روی اختصاصی هاشون چه پیش چه پایه سرمایه گذاری می کردن چون بعد از تعطیلی مدارس فرصت بسیاااااااار زیادی برای عمومی ها دارن.


در نهایت به هر دو گروه آزمون دادنو به شدت پیشنهاد می کنم. حتما خودتونو تو آزمونا (تا جایی که میتونید بدون توجه به نتیجش) محک بزنید و فقط به اون سبک آزمونی که میدید عادت نکنید. شاید گفتنش زود باشه ولی بعد از تعطیلی مدارس بهتره که نمونه سوالاتی هم از بقیه ی آزمونا از دوستاتون گیر بیارین و با سبک های مختلف خودتونو تست کنید.

و اما نکته ی آخری که فکر می کنم بد نیست یه اشاره ای بکنم چیزیه که من خودم همیشه حواسم بش بوده و هست. همونی که بالا بش گفتم (فرا بینی کنکوری !!!!؟!؟!؟) (خب چیز دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسید خب!!!) همیشه سعی کنید یه قدم جلو تر از بقیه رو نگاه کنید و فقط به خرخونیتون تکیه نکنید. خرخونی کاریه که خیلیا میتونن بکنن ولی شما میخواین از اون خیلیا جلو تر باشید. پس همیشه دنبال ایده های جدید باشید و در هر زمینه ای تلاش کنید اشکالات خودتونو خودتون بفهمید و راه های خیلی مختلفیو برای رفعش امتحان کنید و هیچ وقت دست رو دست نذارید. هیچ کس بیشتر خودتون دلش به حال خودتون نمیسوزه پس هیچ وقت منتظر کمک بقیه نباشید. خودتون حداکثر سعی رو برای حل مشکل انجام بدین. من اینو مطمئنم که اگر شما دوستان در این راه تلاش کنید حتی بیشتر از سعیتون هم نتیجه میگیرید.
دوستانی که من این جا میبینم (منظورم اطراف خودم در دانشگاه) همه به دو شکل اومدن این جا . عده ای پشتکار خیلی زیادی دارن که جدا بشون تبریک می گم. عده ای با چیزایی مثل برنامه ریزیو این چیزی که من میگم به این جا رسیدن و عده ی کمی هم میشه گفت هوش بالا تری دارن. ولی پشتکار بر هوش پیروزه!!!
در نهایت همون ط.ر که به سال قبلی ها پینهاد میکردم به شما هم میگم که انرژی مثبت و انگیزتونو از دست ندید و با تمام وجود جلو برید.
همگی موفق باشید    و
از ته قلب امیدوارم به بزرگ ترین آرزو هاتون برسید.





*روش های برنامه ریزی توسط  احسان عباسی* 



به نظر من برنامه ریزی ازمهم ترین مسائل راه کنکوره که هیچ وقت براش دیر نیست. اگر شما یه برنامه ی خوب و کامل وجامع در حد خودتون داشته باشید هم به همه ی کاراتون تا زمان کنکور می رسید هم در این مسیر خیالتون راحت تره و با آرامش کامل و با اعتماد به نفس جلو میرید.

اول در مورد برنامه ریزی خودم که به نظرم یه حالت کامل و ایده آل از برنامه ریزیه و اگر حوصله کنید و اجراش کنید خیلی به دردتون می خوره میگم.
من خودم سه نوع برنامه داشتم…
1)      برنامه ی بلند مدت
2)      برنامه ی متوسط مدت
3)      برنامه ی کوتاه مدت

در برنامه ی بلند مدتم من اهداف خودمو تا زمان کنکور در مورد هر درس و هر بازه ی زمانی مشخص می کردم. مثلا این که تا زمان امتحانات میان ترم اول درسای دوم و سوم رو یه دور بخونم. به پیش یک هم تسلط پیدا کنم. تا عید هم یه دور دیگه میخوام دوم و سوم رو بخونم( که مسلما خیلی زمان کم تری می گیره) و مرور کوتاهی بر پیش یک و تاکید بیش تر بر پیش دو.
در عید هم فلان کارو کنم و الی آخر…
یعنی در کل مشخص کنم که کلا با توجه به شرایطم از خودم چه انتظاری دارم و می خوام چه کار کنم.
در برنامه ی متوسط مدت ( که در آغاز هر فصل نوشته میشه) من با توجه به امتحانات (چه مربوط به مدرسه و چه آزمون ها) و شرایطم بررسی می کنم که من باید چی کار کنم و هر درسو چکار کنم. مثلا من این فصل این امتحانارو دارم و قرار گداشتم که این درسا رو بخونم و از این حرفا.

برنامه ی کوتاه مدت هم که برنامه ی مهمیه رو من هر دو هفته یه بار با وسواس کامل می نوشتم و توش برای دو هفته ی آینده کار هر روزو مشخص می کردم که مثلا در این دو هفته کلا من این امتحانای مدرسه و این آزمونا رو دارم پس در طی این دو هفته باید این درسا رو بخونم. پس مشخص می کردم هر روز از این دو هفته چی باید بخونم…
جدا من تعجب می کنم که خیلیا برای یه برنامه ریزی که خودشون به همراه یه آدم یه کم وارد ( که خودش یه بار این راهو درست رفته باشه) هم می تونن انجام بدن چه خرجایی می کنن.
باور کنید هیچ کس بهتر از خود آدم نمی تونه برای خودش برنامه ریزی کنه .
به خودتون ایمان داشته باشید و به قول دوستی هیچ وقت حس خفونت ( =خفن بودن) خودتونو از دست ندید. بعضی وقتا به آینده و این که اگر دانشگاه قبول شید فکر کنید. به خوشحالی خودتون و خانوادتون و فامیلا. به چیزای بزرگ تری که در انتظارتونه.
همیشه پر از انرژی مثبت و امیدوار باشید.

----------


## Parniya

جای تعجب داره که چرا کسی واسه تاپیک به این مهمی پست نذاشته!!!خیلی مفید بود،تشکر

----------


## doctorg

از این تاپیک باید حضوری تشکر کرد

----------


## doctorg

:7: یعنی باید دست نویسندشو ....

----------


## mona96

من چیکار کنم میخوام از الان شروع کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Emadi

عالی بود!

----------


## reyhan2

واقعا برام جالبه..میشه 40ساعت در هفته و 12ساعت در روز مطالعه داشت؟

اینکه همه ی زندگیت میشه مطالعه....

----------


## gh ghazal

خیلی خیلی عالی بود!:yahoo (3):
من ممنون میباشم! :Y (467):

----------


## eli.naz

> واقعا برام جالبه..میشه 40ساعت در هفته و 12ساعت در روز مطالعه داشت؟
> 
> اینکه همه ی زندگیت میشه مطالعه....


40 ساعت تو هفته زیاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 40 رو تقسیم به 7 بکنی میشه روزی 5-6 ساعت.خیلی هم مناسبه.

----------


## aliWw

دوستان گرامی میخواستم چند تا مطلب بهتون بگم که شاید این مطالب باعث بشه اینقدر وقت الکی صرف خوندن برنامه های به ظاهر مشاوره ای نشید...
1-برنامه ی هر فرد مخصوصه خودشه و این درست نیست که کسی ازش تقلید بکنه...شاید یکی بتونه 6 یا 7 ساعت درس بخونه و یکی دیگه نتونه...خوب عقل در اینجا حکم میکنه به این برنامه بی توجهی بکنیم.
2-از شما دوست خوبم درخواست دارم به جای اینکه مقلدی باشید کمی سعی کنید مثل خودتون باشید...
چون هیچکس مثل تو ، خودتو نمیشناسه...
پس به جای اینکه ساعت ها وقت الکی صرف مشاوره بکنی یه دفتر برنامه ریزی بردار و با شناخت نقاط قوت و ضعفت شروع به برنامه ریزی کن و با ثبت ساعات مطالعت با اشتباهات گذشتت مقابله کن ...

----------


## محیا75

ایول داره!! عالی بود...دستش درد نکنه و دست اونی که گذاشته اش.فقط کاش برای برنامه ی تابستون هم همین جوری توضیح داده بود!دوستان اگه جایی هست همچین مقاله ای،تو سایت های دیگه واینا بم بگید...خواههش!خیلی گیجم  ودارم همینجور ساعت های تابستون رو از دست میدم.... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Azinsmt

*بچه ها سایت گاج بخش مرکز دانلود سایت  تو قسمت صوتی تصویری مجموعه dvd های مشاوره ای گاج رو حتما دانلود کنید نکات خیلی مفید و کلیدی آقای همت یار درباره روش مطالعه -برنامه ریزی صحیح  -ساعت مطالعه -روش تحلیل تست و آزمون های آزمایشی و..به خصوص توی تابستون و طول سال صحبت میکنن از دست ندین*

----------


## Parniya

> ایول داره!! عالی بود...دستش درد نکنه و دست اونی که گذاشته اش.فقط کاش برای برنامه ی تابستون هم همین جوری توضیح داده بود!دوستان اگه جایی هست همچین مقاله ای،تو سایت های دیگه واینا بم بگید...خواههش!خیلی گیجم  ودارم همینجور ساعت های تابستون رو از دست میدم....


☻♦ چگونه برای تابستان برنامه ریزی کنیم؟ ♦☻

----------


## Araz

> ایول داره!! عالی بود...دستش درد نکنه و دست اونی که گذاشته اش.فقط کاش برای برنامه ی تابستون هم همین جوری توضیح داده بود!دوستان اگه جایی هست همچین مقاله ای،تو سایت های دیگه واینا بم بگید...خواههش!خیلی گیجم  ودارم همینجور ساعت های تابستون رو از دست میدم....


*

روش های برنامه ریزی تابستان هم به پست اول افزوده شد

چگونه رتبه زیر صد هم شویم هم به پست اول همین تاپیک افزوده شد*

----------


## amira

مرسی خوب بود

----------


## alilord

ببخشید حیفم اومد با یه تشکر ولش کنم!!! ممنوننننننننننن :Y (530):

----------


## mohammadi

تاپیک بسیار خوبی بود.
متشکرم.  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## کشاورز

خیلی عالی بوددستتون دردنکنه :Y (647):

----------


## ninjapackyoua

سلام
من امسان میرم دوم تجربی و از تابستون هم درس های ریاضی شیمی فیزیک و عربی رو شروع کردم و کلاس میرم :Y (554): .ولی نمیدونم چه جوری نگاه کنم  :Yahoo (114): در حقیقت برنامه ای ندارم میخواستم راهنمایی کنیین :Y (684):  این درسا رو چه جوری بخونم که نتیجه ی مطلوبی بگیرم؟ :Y (543):  :Y (543):  :Y (543):

----------


## Fereshteh

فقط همین میتونم بگم  عااااااااااالی بود.**

----------


## malihe jalilavi

*مطلب خوبی بود ولی من با نظر  کاربر بالایی عزیز موافقم......هر کس خودش می دونه که چه طور برنامه ریزی بکنه.....چون شرایط زندگی دیگران با من یکی فرق می کنه..!*

----------


## smht76

خواهشن یکی به من بگه چیکار کنم یه هفته دیگه سوم ریاضی میشم و می خام از هفته دیگه شروع کنم
اول و دوم هم معدل 18.5تا19بود.اما می خواهم رتبه زیر2500بیارم.

----------


## v73

سلام بر دوستان کنکوری!
فکر کردم اگه این تاپیک رو بذارم شاید بتونم بهتون کمک کنم
بچه ها حتما حتما ساعات مطالعه ی خودتون رو در دفتر برنامه ریزیتون به طور کامل یادداشت کنید
چون اگه صادقانه پرش کنید،واقعا در وقتهایی که به مشکل بر میخورید،مثل وقتی که نتیجه ی کارتون با تلاشتون نمیخونه،میتونید با مراجعه ی به اون بفهمید ایراد کارتون از کجا بوده
در ضمن بچه ها نسبت زمان مطالعه ی دروس عمومی و اختصاصی،دروس پایه و چهارم رو رعایت کنید
یه مورد دیگه اینکه در مطالعه ی درسها به صورت تشریحی یا تستی افراط و تفریط نکنید
همه ی این ها رو راحت میشه با دفتر برنامه ریزی کنترل کرد
به امید موفقیت شما دوستان
سوالی داشتید بپرسید

----------


## merila-joon

سلام  من با یه موضوع این تاپیک مشکل دارم :Yahoo (50): 
من هر وقت تایم بندی کردم 1 ساعت زیست 1 ساعت شیمی و ..... بخونم همیشه درسارو قاطی کردم  :Y (673): ولی الان شروع کردم و فقط ی درسو میخونم و بعد از تکمیل اون درس بعد بعدی رو شروع میکنم 
من تابستون این روشو رفتم و واقعا ذیت شدم و دیگه تا ی مدت زده شدم ولی الان دوباره شروع کردم :Y (684):

----------


## konkuriha

خوب نوشتن زمان ها و عمل کردن بهشون به تمرین احتیاج داره و ذهنت بعد یه مدت راه می افته که زمان بندی رو رعایت کنه
اگه این کارو نکنی توی آزمون های جامع که خیلی مهم هستند به مشکل می خوری

----------


## konkuriha

این سوال جواب خاصی نداره ها!!
خوب درس بخون اگه با روش های خوندنت مشکل داری که تاپیک های دیگه ای براش نوشته شده
ساعت مطالعه مطلوب تا سوم دبیرستان 25 تا 30
کنکوری 40 ساعت تا 45

----------


## mitraaaaa

سلام...من سال سومم رشته تجربی میخاستم از مشاور سایت واسه برنامه ریزی افزایش معدل بپرسم
:yahoo (3):

----------


## abbasd

خیلی خوبه ولی نمیشه خلاصش کرد ؟
اخه من اگه میخواستم اینو بخونم میرفتم همون کتابمو میخوندم ...هم کمتره هم بهتر

----------


## Mahnaz

> سلام...من سال سومم رشته تجربی میخاستم از مشاور سایت واسه برنامه ریزی افزایش معدل بپرسم
> :yahoo (3):


سلام..چون امسال امتحاناتون نهایی هستن و امتحانای نهایی بارم بندیه خیلییی ریزی دارن..باید خط به خطه جملات کتاب و مفاهیم رو بلد باشین..به تمرینای خود کتاب خیلی اهمیت بدین و نمونه سوالای ساهای قبل رو هم خوووب کارکنین..موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirio

اینم مطلب بدون *  برای راحتی چشم عزیزان....





برنامه ریزی


حتماً همه ی شما به خوبی اهمیت برنامه ریزی را درک می کنید و متوجه هستید که برای رسیدن به هدف مطلوب، داشتن برنامه ای مناسب و البته پیش رفتن مطابق آن،  ضروری است؛ پس با گفتن اهمیت های آن، سرتان را درد نمی آورم. فقط همین قدر بگویم که برنامه ریزی مناسب، علاوه بر بالا بردن بازده ی مطالعه و تمرکز، آرامش تان را هم بیش تر می کند و بی دقتی تان را نیز کاهش می دهد!
برنامه به 3 نوعِ بلند مدت، میان مدت و کوتاه مدت تقسیم می شود. در این جا بیش تر می خواهم راجع به برنامه ی کوتاه مدت (هفتگی) که البته تقریباً از روی برنامه ی میان مدت (آزمونی یا ماهانه) تعیین می شود، صحبت کنم.
مراحل برنامه ی هفتگی به شرح زیر می باشد:
مرحله ی اول: قبل از شروع برنامه ریزی هفتگی،  لازم است میزان ساعتی را که قصد دارید و می توانید در طول هفته مطالعه کنید، مشخص کنید. اگر توانایی شما مثلا 20 ساعت در هفته است برنامه ی اولیه ی هفتگی خود را نیز بر همین اساس تنظیم کنید؛ نه خیلی بیش تر و نه کم تر.
اگر عادت به زیاد خواندن ندارید، برنامه ی خود را سنگین نچینید چون اگر هم بتوانید آن را اجرا کنید قطعاً در هفته های بعد،  کم خواهید آورد؛ پس چه به تر که آهسته و پیوسته پیش بروید و آرام آرام ولی مداوم تلاش خود را متناسب با توانایی هایتان افزایش دهید.
مرحله ی دوم: بعد از مشخص کردن ساعت مطالعه، این میزان ساعت را با توجه به اهمیت درس ها و ضعف و قوت تان بین دروس خود تقسیم کنید؛ به طور مثال اگر در گروهِ رشته ی ریاضی ـ فیزیک هستید، چنان چه در هفته، 35 ساعت مفید درس می خوانید، می توانید آن را به صورت زیر تقسیم کنید:
دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه: 6 ساعت
هندسه ی پایه و هندسه ی تحلیلی: 3/5 ساعت 
گسسته و جبر و احتمال: 3/5 ساعت 
فیزیک: 6 ساعت 
شیمی: 4/5 ساعت 
ادبیات: 3/5 ساعت 
عربی: 3 ساعت 
دینی: 2/5 ساعت 
زبان: 2/5 ساعت
البته حتما ضعف و قوت خود را در درس های خاص در برنامه، مد نظر قرار دهید و این ساعت ها را متناسب با توانایی هایتان تغییر دهید مثلاً زبان را از دیفرانسیل بیش تر مطالعه نکنید. در این مرحله حتماً کارهایی را که در طول هفته برای درس های مختلف نیاز به انجام دارید مشخص کنید و طوری برنامه  بریزید که همه ی آن ها را بتوانید انجام دهید تا خیالتان راحت شود.
مرحله ی سوم: بعد از مشخص کردن موارد و دروس مورد نیاز مطالعه در کل هفته، برنامه ی تقریبی هر روز را نیز مشخص کنید. حتماً در یک روز تنوع مطالعاتی داشته باشید و این طور نباشد که مثلاً 4-5 ساعت پشت سر هم فقط یک درس خاص را مطالعه کنید.
حتماً مطالعه و زدن تست در هر درس (به خصوص دروس اختصاصی) را حداقل بین 2 الی 3 روز در هفته پخش کنید زیرا این عمل موجب یادگیری مرحله به مرحله شده و به دنبال آن:
1) عمق یادگیری مطالب، لحظه به لحظه افزایش می یابد.
2) فراموشی مطالب کاهش پیدا می کند.
3) باعث تثبیت یادگیری می شود.
مرحله ی چهارم: حتما در طول هفته، ساعت هایی را به جبران عقب ماندگی ها اختصاص دهید و در آن زمان هیچ درسی را قرار ندهید تا بدین ترتیب اگر از برنامه عقب افتادید بتوانید بدون نگرانی تا حدی آن را جبران کنید.
مرحله ی پنجم: آخرین مرحله ی برنامه ریزی، در واقع بعد از اجرای برنامه است. در آخر هفته حتما بررسی کنید و ببینید چه قدر به برنامه ای که ابتدای هفته برای خود مشخص کردید نزدیک بودید؟ آیا واقعا برنامه مطابق توانایی هایتان بود؟ بدین ترتیب با فهمیدن اشکالات برنامه ی هفته ی سپری شده ، سعی کنید برنامه ی هفته ی بعد را به تر و نزدیک تر به توانایی هایتان بریزید.
حتماً در طی این مرحله به چند نکته توجه کنید:
1) استراحت و خواب یکی از ضروریات سال کنکور است البته خواب و استراحت به اندازه؛ حتماً بین ساعت های مطالعه که حدود 60 الی 75 دقیقه اند،  10 الی 15 دقیقه استراحت قرار دهید چون این کار بازده و تمرکز شما را افزایش می دهد. مطمئن باشید بدون استراحت بازده شما به مرور زمان بسیار پایین خواهد آمد. در طول هفته نیز، یک نصفه روز (حدود 5 ساعت) را به طور کامل به تفریح و استراحت اختصاص دهید. مطمئن باشید به نفع تان خواهد بود.
2) شب ها حتماً حداقل 6 ساعت بخوابید چون خواب کافی برای هوشیاری شما هنگام درس خواندن و تمرکز کردن لازم و ضروری است اگر هم خواستید می توانید بعد از ظهر حدود 1 ساعت استراحت کنید.
3)  مهم : حتماً در برنامه ی هفتگی خود، تمامی دروس عمومی و اختصاصی را قرار دهید و تست و مطالعه باید توأماً در آن وجود داشته باشد و این طور نباشد که در طول هفته فقط مطالعه کنید یا فقط تست بزنید بلکه این دو مکمل هم دیگر می باشند.






برنامه ی هفتگی


برنامه ی هفتگی مناسب از لازمه های خوبْ درس خواندن است. برای یك برنامه ریزی مناسب به نكته های زیر توجه كنید:
۱) آخر هفته، پیش بینی برنامه ی هفته ی بعدی انجام شود:


من در سال كنكور هر جمعه حدود ۲، ۳ ساعت را به بررسی برنامه ی هفته ی قبل و پیش بینی برنامه ی هفته ی بعد با ملاحظاتی كه در زیر به آن ها اشاره خواهم كرد، اختصاص می دادم كه واقعا صرف این مدت زمان لازم بود و به من كمك كرد.
۲) به هر درس با توجه به ضریب و جمعش در كنكور، در طی هفته زمان تعلق بگیرد:


به طور مثال ضرایب درس های رشته ی ریاضی به نحو زیر است:
ادبیات ۴، عربی ۲، دین و زندگی ۳، زبان ۲، ریاضی ۱۲، فیزیك ۹ و شیمی ۶، كه روی هم ۳۸ می شود.
مثلا اگر داوطلب رشته ی ریاضی می تواند ۳۸ ساعت درس بخواند، خوب است كه حدود ۹ ساعت از آن را به فیزیك اختصاص بدهد. (توضیحات بیش تر در قسمت مقاله ی كمیت مطالعه خواهد آمد.)
۳) هر درس با توجه به ضریب و حجمش بین ۲ الی ۴ روز در هفته پخش شود:


مثلا به تر است درس فیزیك در ۴ روز مختلف پخش شود كه بیش تر امكان مرور داشته باشیم.
۴) همه ی درس های عمومی و اختصاصی در طی هفته باید مطالعه شود:


  تذكر: حتی اگر یك هفته دبیر یك درس نیامد و درس جلو نرفت، شما حتما باید آن را مطالعه كنید و در برنامه بگذارید.
۵) به تر است مطالعه ی هر درس، در همان روز تدریس شده، شروع شود (مخصوصا ریاضیات و فیزیك).


  تذكر: این كار شدیداً به بازده و سرعت شما كمك می كند. آن را از همان روز اول خیلی جدی بگیرید.
۶) در حد امكان تعداد تست های قابل انجام در هر درس در طی هفته پیش بینی شود:


تست زنی یكی از كارهای ضروری در سال كنكور است كه بعدا در مقاله های جداگانه راجع به آن توضیحات بیش تری خواهیم داد. اما فعلا بدانید كه برای برنامه ریزی هفتگی تا حد امكان تعداد تست را نیز باید مشخص كنید؛  مثلا بررسی كنید درس ۱ و ۲ی ادبیات كه این هفته قصد خواندن آن را دارید، چه قدر تست دارند و سپس برای آن ها برنامه ریزی كنید. (توضیحات بیش تر پیرامون تست زنی در مقاله ی جداگانه ای خواهد آمد.)
۷) درس هایی كه در روز بعد امتحان گرفته می شود در شب امتحان به صورت وقت گیر مطالعه نكنید:


این كار منجر به نتیجه ی كاذب می شود. درصدِ پنجاهی كه بدون این كار گرفته شود نسبت به درصدِ هفتادی كه با مطالعه ی شب امتحان به دست می آورید خیلی بیش تر به نفعتان خواهد بود؛ البته توجه داشته باشید مرور سطحی درس ها در شب امتحان ایرادی ندارد و مفید هم می باشد.
  مطالعه ی وقت گیر در شب امتحان موجب از بین رفتن نظم برنامه ریزی شما شده، باعث می شود همیشه از برنامه ی اصلی عقب باشید و فقط به دنبال امتحان ها بروید و كیفیت تان پایین بیاید.
۸) پیش بینی برنامه ی كاهشی، به ترین نوع برنامه ریزی است:




این روش ـ كه در مقاله ای جداگانه توضیح داده خواهد شد ـ به صورت خلاصه بدین نحو است كه پس از برنامه ریزی اگر دیدید زمان لازم را ندارید، از تعداد تست ها كم كنید و به هفته ی بعد موكول كنید ولی هرگز از زمان مطالعه ی خود كم نكنید.


۹) در صورت وجود وقت، روی درس های پایه ای كه دبیر فعلا تدریس نمی كند برنامه ای پیش بینی شود:


پیش رفتن شما صرفا با مطالبی كه دبیر تدریس می كند، باعث می شود نتوانید نتیجه ی خیلی خوبی بگیرید؛ هر چند لازم است اما كافی نیست. اگر دبیرتان از آن هایی نیست كه در كنار تدریس، به شما بگوید فلان قسمت های پایه را هم مطالعه كنید (مخصوصا درس های عمومی)، شما حتما خودتان حدود یک سوم از برنامه تان را به كارهای پایه و غیركلاسی اختصاص دهید؛ اما اگر دبیرتان با گرفتن آزمون یا هر نحو دیگر به شما می گوید درس های پایه را هم بخوانید، پیش رفتن با او كفایت می كند.
كمیت مطالعه:


  مقدار مطالعه در هر برهه از سال و برای هر نوع دانش آموز ـ به كلاس می رود یا دائما در خانه است ـ متفاوت است؛ اما در این برهه ی زمانی یعنی اوایل سال حتما همه باید موارد زیر را رعایت كنند:
۱) مقدار ساعت مطالعه در هفته:


به طور كلی داوطلبی كه در طول هفته در كلاس های بیرون شركت می كند، در این برهه ی زمانی باید حداقل ۴۰ ساعت مطالعه كنید و كسی كه اكثر روزها در خانه است، حداقل ۶۰ ساعت نیاز به مطالعه دارد.
۲) مقدار مطالعه ی هر درس در هفته:


همان طور كه در قسمت برنامه ی هفتگی هم گفتم، هر درس با توجه به ضریب و حجمش باید مطالعه شود. به طور مثال اگر داوطلب رشته ی ریاضی، ۴۵ ساعت در هفته مطالعه می كند باید حداقل ۶ ساعت دیفرانسیل بخواند و همین طور سایر درس ها. به طور مثال اگر در نهایت ۴۰ ساعت شد، ۵ ساعت باقی مانده را به تقویت درس های ضعیف ترش اختصاص بدهد.
  تذكر: هیچ درسی در هیچ هفته ای نباید از قلم بیفتد.
۳) مقدار مطالعه در روزهای تعطیلی و عادی:


در روزهای تعطیل شما باید بتوانید بین ۱۰ الی ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه كنید و در روزهای عادی مثلا اگر ۱۴:۳۰ تعطیل می شوید، بعد از ناهار، استراحت و رسیدن به خانه، ساعت ۱۷ شروع به مطالعه كنید و به این ترتیب بین ۵ الی ۶ ساعت درس بخوانید (۱۷ تا ۱۸:۱۵، ۱۸:۲۵ تا ۱۹:۴۰، ۱۹:۵۰ تا ۲۱:۰۵ و ۲۲ تا ۲۳:۳۰).
۴) ساعت شروع و پایان روزانه:


اگر تعطیل هستید حتما سعی كنید حدود ۸ صبح درس را شروع كنید و شب حدود ۲۳ یا ۲۳:۳۰ درس خواندن را تمام كنید. اگر تا ۲ی نیمه شب درس خواندنتان طول بكشد، هم بازدهی پایین می آید و هم روز بعد سرحال نخواهید بود؛ حتی اگر خودتان هم متوجه نشوید چون خواب شب لازم است. پس طوری برنامه ریزی كنید كه نهایتا ۲۳:۳۰ تمام شود. اگر هم از مدرسه آمده اید، حدود ۲ تا ۲/۵ ساعت پس از اتمام مدرسه شروع به درس خواندن كنید.
۵) مقدار كسری درس های ریاضیات، فیزیك،  شیمی و عمومی:


یک سوم از كل مطالعه ی هفته باید به درس های ریاضی اختصاص پیدا بكند (در رشته ی ریاضی). یک سوم هم به مجموع فیزیك و شیمی اختصاص یابد و یک سوم آخر هم درس های عمومی.
استراحت و تفریح:


افرادی كه بین ساعت های مطالعه شان استراحت می كنند، در واقع به ذهنشان مهلت می دهند كه اطلاعات ورودی را دسته بندی كرده نظم و ترتیب بدهد و خیلی راحت تر و سریع تر مطالب را به خاطر آورند؛ البته توجه كنید كه در سال كنكور حتی استراحت هم باید با محوریت كنكور باشد و باید آن را برنامه ریزی كنید.
برای استراحت به موارد زیر توجه كنید:
۱) هر یك ساعت و ربع مطالعه، ۱۰ دقیقه استراحت:


 تذكر: ابتدای شروع واحدها و بعد از استراحت حتما حدود ۱۰ دقیقه را به مرور قسمت های قبلی درسی كه قرار است در آن واحد بخوانید اختصاص دهید تا ذهنتان آرام آرام آماده شود.
۲) نرمش كششی، ۲ بار در روز و هر بار یك ربع:


همان طور كه صبح ها هنگام خمیازه كشیدن دست های خود را باز كرده و سرحال می شوید، نرمش كششی در طول روز نیز باعث سرحالی شما می شود؛ پس آن را جدی بگیرید تا بتوانید با روحیه ی مضاعفی درس بخوانید.
۳) یك ساعت خواب سبك نیم روزی بعد از اتمام كار مدرسه:


وقتی از مدرسه به خانه آمدید حدود ۱ ساعت (بیش تر نشود) بخوابید (یك خواب سبك)؛ چون خواب عمیق موجب كسلی بیش تر می شود اما یك ساعت خواب، خستگی شما را برطرف می كند.
۴) نیم روز تفریح در یكی از روزهای هفته:


من یادم هست معمولا یا پنج شنبه بعداز ظهر یا جمعه بعداز ظهر را كامل تفریح می كردم و كاری می كردم كه موجب شادی و آرامشم بشود و از درس و كنكور فاصله بگیرم. این كار خیلی لازم است و انرژی هفته ی بعد شما را تامین می كند.
۵) پرهیز از ورزش سنگین و آسیب زا در دوره ی كنكور:


اانجام دادن ورزش های سنگین هم شما را از نظر جسمانی خسته می كند و هم ممكن است موجب آسیب های شدید جسمانی و به دنبال آن چند روز دوری از درس شود؛ برای همین از آن ها دوری كنید.
۶) محوریت كنكور در برنامه ریزی برای استراحت و تفریح:


همان طور كه در ابتدای این مقاله هم گفتم، استراحت و تفریح شما نیز باید با محوریت كنكور باشد؛ یعنی طوری استراحت كنید كه یادتان باشد مثلا ۱۰ دقیقه ی دیگر باید می روید و درس بخوانید. استراحت و تفریحات آرامش بخش مفید خواهند بود.
۷) خواب به موقع شبانه با مقدار كافی:


حتما حدود ۶ تا ۷ ساعت خواب در شبانه روز برای شما لازم است. اگر بعداز ظهر هم ۱ ساعت می خوابید،  می توانید خواب شبانه را به حداقل ۶ ساعت كاهش دهید. اگر حتی دو، سه روز را با خواب حدود ۴ ساعت بگذرانید، بدانید سلامتی، تمركز و آمادگی ذهنی شما به خطر خواهد افتاد.
شرایط و مكان مناسب مطالعه:


كیفیت مطالعه، شرایط خاصی دارد كه سعی كردم در زیر آن ها را توضیح دهم:
۱) شرایط ذهنی:


الف) ایجاد حال و هوای مطالعه:


قبل از آغاز مطالعه سعی كنید حال و هوای مطالعه ی درس مورد نظر را در خود ایجاد كنید.
ب) اعتماد به یادگیری:


اگر با این ذهنیت مطالعه را شروع كنید كه «من این درس را یاد نمی گیرم»، مطمئن باشید یاد نخواهید گرفت؛ پس حتما به یادگیری خود اعتماد داشته باشید.
ج) هدف گذاری مطالعه:


حتما پیش از شروع واحد مطالعه، بدانید كه قرار است چه مبحثی از چه كتابی بخوانید و چه تست هایی بزنید. این كار تمركز شما را به میزان قابل توجهی افزایش می دهد.
۲) شرایط فیزیكی:


الف) حالت نشستن:


صندلی شما و حالت نشستن شما روی آن خیلی مهم است. حتما صاف بنشینید، روی كتاب خم نشوید و سعی كنید به صندلی تكیه دهید.
ب) فاصله ی چشم تا كتاب:


فاصله ی چشم تا كتاب باید حدود ۴۰ سانتی متر باشد. لازم نیست با خط كش اندازه بگیرید اما بدانید نه خیلی دور باشد و نه خیلی نزدیك.
ج) ایجاد فاصله ی زمانی بین صرف غذا و شروع مطالعه:


سعی كنید حدود نیم ساعت پس از صرف غذا، مطالعه را شروع كنید تا سنگین نباشید.
د) دقت در انتخاب زمان مطالعه ی هر درس:


سعی كنید درس های تحلیلی را در همان ابتدای صبح كه سرحال هستید مطالعه كنید؛ البته می توانید برای زنگ اول كه هنوز سرحال نشده اید یكی از درس های حفظی را قرار دهید اما به طور كلی به تر است درس های حفظی قبل از خواب مطالعه شوند.


۳) شرایط محیط مطالعه:


الف) مكان مطالعه:


  تذكر (۱): مكان مطالعه باید دارای نور و تهویه ی مناسب باشد.
  تذكر (۲): مكان مطالعه به تر است ثابت و اختصاصی باشد. مثلا اگر هر روز نمی توانید كتاب خانه بروید، به تر است جای مشخصی را برای مطالعه ی خود در نظر بگیرید؛ البته برای عادت دادن خود به مطالعه، كتاب خانه رفتن مفید خواهد بود.
  تذكر (۳): هر وسیله ای كه كه حواس شما را پرت می كند و یا شما را یاد خاطرات گذشته می اندازد از روی میز بردارید و آن را طوری آماده كنید كه هیچ چیز تمركز شما را مخدوش نكند.
ب) پیش از مطالعه:


سعی كنید از شروع واحد مطالعه،  همه ی وسایل مورد نیاز آن واحد از جمله كتاب، دفتر، مداد و پاك كن را آماده كنید تا با تمركز بیش تری شروع به مطالعه كنید.




شيوه ي برنامه ريزي در فصل بهار


بالاخره وارد 2، 3 ماه آخر دوران كنكور شديم كه دوران بسيار مهم و حساسي است. اولين توصيه اي كه به شما دارم اين است كه الان فقط موقع درس خواندن است، فكر كردن به نتيجه را موكول كنيد به بعد از آزمون.
اگر تا الان خوب درس نخوانده ايد مي توانيد در اين مدت تا حد زيادي جبران كنيد، پس هرگز نااميد نباشيد. تا روز آخر تمام تلاش خود را بكنيد تا بعدا پشيمان نشويد. (البته بهتر است اين گونه دانش آموزان فقط روي مطالبي كه اشكال زيادي ندارند مطالعه و تمرين كنند مثلا در هر درسي نصف مباحث را انتخاب كرده و روي آن مسلط شوند.
اما در مورد برنامه ي اين 3 ماه آخر نكته هايي را به شما مي گويم كه اميدوارم با عمل به آن ها بيش از پيش موفق باشيد:
 برنامه ي اين 3 ماه آخر به طور كلي شامل 4 بخش زير مي باشد:
دوره ي ا) عيد نوروز (مطالعه ي پيش 1 + يكي از پايه هاي سال دوم يا سوم)
دوره ي 2) هفته ي چهارم فروردين تا آخر هفته ي سوم ارديبهشت (فقط پايه هاي باقي مانده)
دوره ي 3) امتحانات پيش 2 ← فقط درس هاي پيش دانشگاهي 2 (از /2/24 تا /3/7 )
دوره ي 4) هفته ي دوم خرداد تا هفته ي اول تير ← دوره ي كلي و برگزاري امتحانات جامع
در اين مقاله 3 بخش اول را به طور كامل توضيح داده ايم و بخش چهارم را نيز به زودي در مقاله اي جداگانه توضيح خواهيم داد.
1 ـ عيد نوروز: در دوره ي عيد نوروز كه البته وقتي اين مقاله را مي خوانيد به پايان رسيده، شما مي بايست پيش 1 و قسمت هايي از پايه را كه به طور موازي با پيش 1 مي خوانديد يا در مدرسه به شما درس مي دادند را بار ديگر مرور كنيد و نقاط ضعف خود را تقويت كنيد. يعني در واقع رفع اشكالات پيش 1 و قسمتي از پايه و مرور آن ها بايد در راس برنامه هاي شما باشد. چون اين برهه ي زماني، سپري شده، توضيح بيش تري راجع به آن نمي دهم. اگر كارهاي ديگري جز اين كه گفتم انجام داده ايد اشكالي ندارد؛ به بقيه ي مقاله توجه كنيد.
2 ـ هفته ي چهارم فروردين تا آخر هفته ي 3 ارديبهشت: در اين دوره ي يك ماهه اكثر دانش آموزان در مدرسه روي درس هاي پيش 2 تمركز دارند اما احتمالا هر مدرسه اي با توجه به تمام شدن بعضي از درس هاي پيش 2 كمي به تعطيلات دانش آموزان در هفته اضافه كرده اند و بچه ها وقت بيش تري براي مطالعه دارند.
بنابراين توصيه مي كنم حتما نكته هاي زير را رعايت كنيد:
الف) در روزهايي كه به مدرسه مي رويد، بعد از ظهر آن روزها حتما درس هاي پيش 2 را كه دبير درس مي دهد در منزل كامل بخوانيد و تست بزنيد طوري كه به خوبي ياد بگيريد.
ب) در روزهايي كه به مدرسه نمي رويد در منزل يا هر جايي كه درس مي خوانيد حتما برنامه اي براي درس هاي پايه ي باقي مانده يعني آن هايي كه قبلا نخوانده ايد تهيه كنيد و آن ها را به طور كامل بخوانيد و تست بزنيد.
  تذكر: اگر كارهايي كه بايد در عيد انجام مي داديد را انجام نداده ايد بايد بعضي از مبحث هاي پايه ي دوم و سوم را كه با آن راحت تر هستيد انتخاب كنيد تا در اين فرصت يك ماهه بتوانيد با آرامش و تمركز بيش تري آن ها را مطالعه، نكته برداري و تمرين كنيد.
  توصيه به دانش آموزاني كه كم كاري داشته اند: در اين مقطع از سال مي توانيد بعضي از مباحث وقت گير و خارج از ظرفيتتان را از برنامه حذف كنيد و تمركز خود را روي بقيه ي دروس بگذاريد. البته هرگز يك درس را كامل رها نكنيد بلكه مي توانيد به صورت گزينشي بعضي فصل ها را بخوانيد. مثلا اگر فصلي را اصلا نمي فهميد بي خيال شويد و سعي كنيد بخش هايي را كه از عهده ي آن برمي آييد تقويت كنيد. مثلا اگر ديديد بعضي از مبحث هايي كه در كنكور 1 يا 2 سوال از آن مي آيد را هر كار مي كنيد ياد نمي گيريد، آن را كنار بگذاريد و سراغ ساير مباحث برويد و نگران نباشيد.
  توصيه به دانش آموزان قوي: شما ابتدا در اين دوره، مطالب باقي مانده از پايه را كامل بخوانيد و در صورت امكان بعد از آن نقاط ضعف باقي مانده از مطالب خوانده شده (پيش 1 و پايه ي قبلي) را برطرف كنيد و به طور موازي دروس پيش 2 را نيز بخوانيد و سعي كنيد تا قبل از امتحانات پيش 2 كليه ي مباحث را يك دور خوانده باشيد.
  تذكر كلي: هرگز فراموش نكنيد كه نكته برداري تا روزهاي آخر نبايد قطع شود. هر وقت حين درس خواندن يا تست زدن به نكته ي جديدي برخورديد، حتما آن را در محل خاصي يادداشت كنيد. اين نكته برداري و خلاصه برداري ها در روزهاي آخر خيلي به شما كمك خواهد كرد. آن را جدي بگيريد.
  تذكر: اگر بتوانيد در دوره ي دوم مطالعه و بعد از عيد (هفته ي 4 فروردين تا آخر هفته ي 3 ارديبهشت)، حدود 120 ساعت را به مطالعه ي پايه ي سري دوم (پايه هاي باقي مانده) اختصاص دهيد. خيلي خوب خواهد بود و بقيه ي زمان را به پيش 2 و درس هاي دبير اختصاص دهيد.
3 ـ امتحانات پيش 2: اين امتحانات نه تنها مزاحم كار شما نيست بلكه تاثير مثبتي بر روند كاري شما دارد. پيش دانشگاهي 2 بخش مهمي از منابع كنكور را تشكيل مي دهد و اين امتحانات بهترين فرصت براي جمع بندي و دوره ي پيش 2 و جبران غفلت هايي نظير نخواندن كتاب هاي درسي و مثال ها و تمرين هاي آن ها مي باشد. زيرا اين كتاب هاي درسي ـ حتي رياضي و فيزيك ـ در كنكور خيلي مهم مي باشند ولي متاسفانه مورد غفلت واقع مي شوند.
1) اولين توصيه ام به شما اين است كه حدود 4، 5 روز قبل از شروع امتحانات، تمامي نقاط ضعف اساسي پيش 2 خود را برطرف كنيد و نگذاريد نكته هاي مبهم از نظر مفهومي داشته باشيد.
2) بعد از رفع اشكالات مفهومي، طبق برنامه ي امتحانات، شروع به درس خواندن كنيد. اگر قبل از شروع امتحانات نقاط ضعف اساسي خود را برطرف كرده باشيد، در اين زمان كافي است تسلط خود را افزايش دهيد و مرور كنيد و تست بزنيد.
3) اگر نكته برداري و خلاصه نويسي نكرده ايد حتما اين كار را انجام دهيد چون بعدا به دردتان خواهد خورد (البته اگر فرصت خلاصه برداري نداريد مي توانيد به نكته برداري اكتفا كنيد).
4) تشريحي خواندن براي امتحانات هيچ ضرري به كنكور شما نمي زند بلكه فايده هاي زيادي هم دارد پس فكر نكنيد بايد تغيير خاصي در برنامه ايجاد كنيد. اما هرگز از تست زدن غافل نشويد و تا مي توانيد تست بزنيد.
5) بهتر است در اين دوران بيش تر روي تمرين و مثال هاي كتاب درسي و تست هاي كنكور سراسري وقت بگذاريد.
6) به طور كلي سعي كنيد در طي امتحانات پيش 2 (حدودا هفته ي اول خرداد) كل پيش 2 را جمع كرده باشيد و تست هم زده باشيد و تا حد امكان خلاصه برداري و نكته برداري هم كرده باشيد تا بعدا فقط به مرور سريع آن بپردازيد.
  تذكر: من در اين 2، 3 ماه آخر چون در درس ديني و ادبيات ضعف داشتم تقريبا يك روز در ميان مطالعه ي اين 2 درس را در برنامه ام قرار داده بودم. در ديني بيشتر روي آيه ها متمركز بودم و ادبيات را نيز به صورت موضوعي مي خواندم. به شما هم توصيه مي كنم اگر احساس ضعف در درس خاصي مي كنيد آن را به راحتي مي توانيد برطرف كنيد. هم چنين در اين اواخر هرگز از مطالعه ي درس هاي عمومي مخصوصا ديني و ادبيات غافل نشويد.
جمع بندي: بنابراين تا آخر امتحانات پيش 2 حتما بايد موارد زير را انجام دهيد:
دوره ي 1) درس هاي پيش 1 و پايه اي را كه در ترم اول خوانده ايد بار ديگر مرور كنيد و يادآوري كنيد و اشكالات خود را برطرف كنيد (عيد نوروز).
دوره ي 2) درس هاي پايه  اي كه تا به حال هرگز نخوانده ايد را بايد در دوره ي دوم بخوانيد، اين دوره حدود يك ماه است و در آن علاوه بر درس هاي پايه ي جديد، درس هاي پيش 2 را نيز به طور موازي بخوانيد (20 فروردين تا 18 ارديبهشت).
دوره ي 3) در امتحانات پيش 2،  كل مبحث هاي پيش 2 را جمع كنيد و تست بزنيد تا بعدا فقط نياز به مرور داشته باشيد (18 ارديبهشت تا 6 خرداد).
تذكر مهم: در دوره ي چهارم (7 خرداد تا هفته ي قبل از كنكور) كه بعدا در مقاله اي جداگانه راجع به آن توضيح خواهم داد،  قرار است آزمون هاي جامع بدهيد و فقط يك بار ديگر مطالب را مرور سريع بكنيد؛ بنابراين بايد تا آخر امتحانات پيش 2، تمام مطالبي كه مي خواهيد بخوانيد دوره شده باشد پس درسي را براي خرداد باقي نگذاريد.
اين دو ماه (البته از الان يك ماه و نيم) را خيلي جدي بگيريد. اگر در اين 2 ماه خوب عمل كنيد به طور حتم از خيلي از رقيبان خود جلو خواهيد افتاد و به هدف خود نزديك تر مي شويد. داشتن برنامه در اين مدت بسيار بسيار مهم است،  چون نداشتن آن باعث سردرگمي و استرس خواهد شد. اين مطالبي كه در اين مقاله عنوان شد يك برنامه ي كلي و بلند مدت براي اين 2 ماه بود كه خودتان بايد به صورت ريزتر و دقيق تر برنامه ريزي كنيد. اگر سوالي داشتيد، حتما بپرسيد تا بتوانيم بيش تر كمكتان كنيم.
توصیه ی دوستانه


به نام حضرت دوست كه هر چه دارم از اوست
همين دو سال پيش و همين موقع ها بود كه آزمون جامع اول سنجش رو داديم. اصلا اون موقع به يك رقمي شدن توي كنكور فكر نمي كردم. به نظرم غيرممكن بود برام. احساس مي كردم بين ۵۰ تا ۲۰۰ مي شم. يادمه دوران عيد خيلي تلاش كرده بودم كه قبل از عيد رو جبران كنم و درس هاي پايه رو تموم كنم و بيش تر هم مرور كنم، ولي نشد. فكر كنم تا حدود ۲۵ يا ۲۶ فروردين طول كشيد تا يه دور پايه رو خوندم و پيش يك رو هم خيلي سريع مرور كردم.
در اين دوران، دو سه روز در هفته مدرسه مي رفتم. اكثر درس ها تموم شده بودند. درس خواندن در خانه كمي برايم سخت بود. براي همين روزهاي فرد به كتاب خانه ي كنار خانه مان مي رفتم و درس مي خواندم. بعد از عيد تقريبا هر روز ديني مي خواندم و روزبه روز سرعت مطالعه ي ديني ام افزايش يافت. هر شب هم در برنامه ام ادبيات موضوعي قرار داشت كه گاهي قرابت معنايي و تاريخ ادبيات بود و گاهي آرايه هاي ادبي و لغت ها. بعد از عيد خيلي انگيزه داشتم و تلاشم را چند برابر كرده بودم. كل درس هايی را كه بايد براي كنكور مي خواندم در يك كاغذ نوشته بودم و وقتي مي خواندم و مرور مي كردم، يك تيك جلوي آن مي زدم و اگر مشكل خاصي در آن داشتم، جلوي آن مي نوشتم. شب ها حدود ۱۰، ۱۱ مي خوابيدم. از نماز صبح به بعد غالبا بيدار بودم و درس مي خواندم و بعد از ظهر حدود ۱ ساعت مي خوابيدم. بعد از عيد خلاصه هايم را تكميل كردم و از آن به بعد براي مرورها، يك دور سريع خلاصه را نگاه مي كردم و زود مي رفتم سراغ تست زدن. معمولا يك بعداز ظهر در هفته را كاملا تفريح مي كردم تا انرژي دوباره بگيرم.
اين ها را گفتم تا به شما گوش زد كنم، از بعد از عيد خود خيلي خوب استفاده كنيد. خيلي موقعيت خوبي است اگر تا الان هم خوب نبوديد، از هم اكنون تلاش خود را بيش تر كنيد و نگران نباشيد.
پيش به سوي موفقيت با توكل بر خدا


سعيد تجريشي 
رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری سال 89










مشاوره برای بچه هایی که میخوان در کنکور 93 شرکت کنن توسط معین فلاحتگر رتبه 1 کنکور 88






سلام بر همه ی بچه هایی که میخوان در کنکور 93 شرکت کنن مخصوصا اونایی که اولین باره میخان کنکور بدن ….الان احتمالن همه تون شروع کردین واسه خوندن یا میخواین تو همین دو سه روز شروع کنین…خوبه …خوب من چند تا چیز مهم رو در قالب کلی میگم که برای شروع کار لازمه…




اولا :باید برنامه داشته باشین واسه خودتون که میخاین تو تابستون چی بخونین و همین جور بعد تابستون..مثلا تا عید به کجاها برسین و از این جور چیزا….برای تابستون من ۲ پیشنهاد دارم واستون….اونایی که مدرسشون تابستون شروع میشه (مثل خودم )و مدرسشون تو تابستون درسای پیش رو میگه بهتره که با مدرسه پیش برن و درسای پیش ۱ رو تو تابستون تمام کنن….اونایی که مدرسه نمیرن و احتمالا اکثریت بچه ها رو تشکیل میدن به نظرم بهتره که تو تابستون درسای پایه رو به طور کامل بخونن یعنی درسای سال دوم و سوم رو چه عمومی چه اختصاصی به طور کامل جمع کنن….تست هم به طور کامل بزنن که دیگه کارشون کامل بشه….بعده تابستون هم درسای پایه رو با آزمونای کانون یا هر چیز دیگه مرور میکنین و درسای پیش رو هم با مدرسه جلو میرین….خوبه که تا عید یا تا آخر فروردین مدرستون تمام کنه درسای پیشو …اگرم نکرد عیبی نداره…




ثانیا: باید یه آزمون رو انتخاب کنین و با اون پیش برین …من با آزمونای قلم چی پیش رفتم و منطق برنامه ریزیشو قبول دارم حالا هر جایی که میرید تا آخر پایبند باشید بهش و از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپرید…در مورد آزمونای قلم چی هم آزمونای تابستونش اگه میخاین تو تابستون درسای پایه رو بخونین خیلی کمک میکنه اگرم بخاین درسای پیشو بخونین کمی موثره….




ثالثا:کلاسهای خصوصی…..من اصلا از هیچ کلاس خصوصی استفاده نکردم در صورتی که ۹۹٪ دوستام کلاس میرفتن …البته فایده هم داشت واسشون…من فقط میخام بگم که اگه میتونین درسی رو بخونین خودتون توی خونه اصلا کلاس نرین که جز وقت تلف کردن چیز دیگه ای نیست….خوشبختانه اینقدر کتابای خوبی دراومده که خودتون میتونین توی خونه بشینین و یاد بگیرین درس رو…مثلا درس شیمی فکر نمیکنم نیازی به کلاس داشته باشه یا درسای دین و زندگی ادبیات و انگلیسی….حالا عربی شاید کلاس کمکتون کنه …ریاضی و فیزیک هم اگه به نظرتون کلاس میتونه کمکتون کنه برین….ولی نه این که پیش ۲ یا ۳ نفر برین!!!!!!!






رابعا:در مورد ساعت درس خوندن هم اونایی که عادت ندارن زیاد بخونن از ساعتهای کم شروع کنن هر هفته بیشترش کنن….اونایی هم که میتونن زیاد بخونن بخونن ولی زیاد نخونن!!!!چون اگه از یه حدی بیشتر بخونین نتیجه منفی میده…باور کنین….من خودم از ۱۱ ساعت بیشتر نخوندم(کلا ها….)ولی معمولا ۱۰ ساعت میخوندم….بعضی ها تابستون کم میخوندن آخرا به ۱۴ ساعت میرسوندن ولی من نمیتونستم زیاد بخونم واسه همین تو کل سال یه جور خوندم…البته این آمار ماله روزاییه که خونه بودیم…مدرسه میرفتم خسته بودم ۴ ساعت میخوندم…اگه شما هم کم میخونین اصلا ناراحت نباشین …فعلا همین قدر رو بخونین ….بعدش سعی کنین زیاد کنین




















چگونه زیر صد شویم توسط احسان عباسی یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی کنکور 










اولا بگم که اصلا مدرسه یا شهر خوب برای این کار نیاز نیس. نمونش معین خودمون سجاد فولادی (از مدرسه ای که تقریبا ناشناخته بود) رستگار رحمانی و اوووووووووووو تا دلت بخواد مثال هس. اصلا هم نیاز به شاگرد اول بودن در مدرسه نیست.این جا پشتکاره که حرف اول رو میزنه.من خودم تا اواخر دوم یکی از شاگردان تقریبا خوب مدرسه بودم اما نه اول. اوایل سوم بود که یا علی گفتم و به خاطرهدف و انگیزه ی قوی ای که داشتم جدی شروع به درس خوندن کردم. اول سریع شاگرد اول شدم و بعد از شهر و استان گذشتم و …شما در دوره ی خوبی از سال هستید. دقیقا موقعی که من و خیلی از دوستانم با جدیت برای کنکور شروع کردم. راستش درس خوندن من برای کنکور از اول مرداد شروع شد اما ساعات مطالعه در ابتدا به شدت پایین بود. همین وقتا بود که اوج گرفت.لازمه که راه دو گروهو این جا از هم جدا کنم.


1) دوستانی که در تابستان کلاس ندارن.
این دوستان اولین کاری که الان می کنن اینه که یک برنامه ی عالی برای تابستان می نویسن.طبق این برنامه شما باید پایه رو قورت بدین. به شدددددت سخت ولی ممکن. همون طور که خیلیا تونستن. خیلیا که اصلا غیر عادی نبودن. تنها چیزی که داشتن پشتکار بود.به علاوه ی دروسی از پیش که من گسسته و تحلیلی رو پیشنهاد می کنم. هر چند اگر هم درست اونا رو یاد نگیرید یه پشت زمینه ای براتون ایجاد می کنه که در طول سال به شدت راحت ترین با این درسا و فقط به تسلط یافتن نیاز خواهید داشت. بر گردیم به همون قورت دادن پایه. شما درس های اختصاصیشو در اولویت قرار بدین. مطمئن شید که فهدیدین و بسته به وقت و پشتکارتون حسابی تستاشونو بزنین. من اولین کاری که کردم این بود که مطمئن شم که کاملا به دروس اختصاصی مسلط شدم. در مورد حسابان روی تابع و مثلثات بیشتر کار کنید چون توی دیفرانسیل بقیه رو مرور می کنید و خیلی خفن تر کار می کنید. ریاضی 2 هم 2 تا مبحث به درد بخور داره. تصاعد و لگاریتم که فقط اینا رو کار کنید کافیه. هندسه پایه تا می تونید تست بزنید (به پست قبلی معین جان مراجعه شود) آمار جدا وقتی ازتون نمیگیره و زیاد هم اهمیت آنچنانی نداره. میتونید همشو تو چند صفحه خلاصه کنیدو اونارو مرور کنید. فیزیک = تست زدن زیاد. شیمی= خواندن تمام نکات حفظی فراوانش و تست زدن بخش های محاسباتی.
مرحله ی بعدی خوردن عمومی هاس که به صورت موازی با اختصاصی ها با تاکید بر دروس اختصاصی انجام میشه.
2)
اما دوستانی که تابستون هم کلاس دارن. اونا هم مسلما نکات برنامه بالایی در مورد برنامه ریزی رو اجرا می کنن. در مورد تابستون هم بهترین کار پیش رفتن با برنامه ی پیشه و مسلما شما پایتونو زمستون موازی جلو می برید. با توجه این این که برنامه ای مثل کانون آروم آروم جلو میره پایه رو فکر کنم برنامه ی مناسبی برای این دوستان باشه که آروم و موازی برنامه ی پایهرو هم دنبال کنن. البته کانون در تابستون اصلا برنامه ی مناسبی نداره و کلا کاری به برنامش نداشته باشین. فعلا شما و مخصوصا شما نسبت به بالا یی ها در مرحله ای هستید که به شدت نیاز به یه برنامه ی اصولی دارین. برنامه ریزی خیلی برای شما مهم تره و البته سخت تر. اگر از خودتون و برنامه هاتون مطمئنید که هیچی در غیر این صورت به یه مشاور برای این کار رجوع کنید. پیش باید اکثر برنامتون رو تشکیل بده و بنا به تشخیص خودتون نسبتی از پایه رو هم با اون همراه کنید. امیدوارم تابستون در شما برای کلاس رفتن سستی ایجاد نکنه و حداکثر تلاشتون رو بکنید که سر کلاس جدا درس رو یاد بگیرید و از دیدن درس های جدیدی که دارید مثل گسسته و تحلیلی فکر نکنید که با عجب درس های ناجوری سروکار دارم و ایناچین دیگه خدا!!!! همه ی اینا با تست زدن براتون راحت میشه. دوستان من تو این دوره به شدت روی اختصاصی هاشون چه پیش چه پایه سرمایه گذاری می کردن چون بعد از تعطیلی مدارس فرصت بسیاااااااار زیادی برای عمومی ها دارن.




در نهایت به هر دو گروه آزمون دادنو به شدت پیشنهاد می کنم. حتما خودتونو تو آزمونا (تا جایی که میتونید بدون توجه به نتیجش) محک بزنید و فقط به اون سبک آزمونی که میدید عادت نکنید. شاید گفتنش زود باشه ولی بعد از تعطیلی مدارس بهتره که نمونه سوالاتی هم از بقیه ی آزمونا از دوستاتون گیر بیارین و با سبک های مختلف خودتونو تست کنید.


و اما نکته ی آخری که فکر می کنم بد نیست یه اشاره ای بکنم چیزیه که من خودم همیشه حواسم بش بوده و هست. همونی که بالا بش گفتم (فرا بینی کنکوری !!!!؟!؟!؟) (خب چیز دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسید خب!!!) همیشه سعی کنید یه قدم جلو تر از بقیه رو نگاه کنید و فقط به خرخونیتون تکیه نکنید. خرخونی کاریه که خیلیا میتونن بکنن ولی شما میخواین از اون خیلیا جلو تر باشید. پس همیشه دنبال ایده های جدید باشید و در هر زمینه ای تلاش کنید اشکالات خودتونو خودتون بفهمید و راه های خیلی مختلفیو برای رفعش امتحان کنید و هیچ وقت دست رو دست نذارید. هیچ کس بیشتر خودتون دلش به حال خودتون نمیسوزه پس هیچ وقت منتظر کمک بقیه نباشید. خودتون حداکثر سعی رو برای حل مشکل انجام بدین. من اینو مطمئنم که اگر شما دوستان در این راه تلاش کنید حتی بیشتر از سعیتون هم نتیجه میگیرید.
دوستانی که من این جا میبینم (منظورم اطراف خودم در دانشگاه) همه به دو شکل اومدن این جا . عده ای پشتکار خیلی زیادی دارن که جدا بشون تبریک می گم. عده ای با چیزایی مثل برنامه ریزیو این چیزی که من میگم به این جا رسیدن و عده ی کمی هم میشه گفت هوش بالا تری دارن. ولی پشتکار بر هوش پیروزه!!!
در نهایت همون ط.ر که به سال قبلی ها پینهاد میکردم به شما هم میگم که انرژی مثبت و انگیزتونو از دست ندید و با تمام وجود جلو برید.
همگی موفق باشید و
از ته قلب امیدوارم به بزرگ ترین آرزو هاتون برسید.










روش های برنامه ریزی توسط احسان عباسی 






به نظر من برنامه ریزی ازمهم ترین مسائل راه کنکوره که هیچ وقت براش دیر نیست. اگر شما یه برنامه ی خوب و کامل وجامع در حد خودتون داشته باشید هم به همه ی کاراتون تا زمان کنکور می رسید هم در این مسیر خیالتون راحت تره و با آرامش کامل و با اعتماد به نفس جلو میرید.


اول در مورد برنامه ریزی خودم که به نظرم یه حالت کامل و ایده آل از برنامه ریزیه و اگر حوصله کنید و اجراش کنید خیلی به دردتون می خوره میگم.
من خودم سه نوع برنامه داشتم…
1) برنامه ی بلند مدت
2) برنامه ی متوسط مدت
3) برنامه ی کوتاه مدت


در برنامه ی بلند مدتم من اهداف خودمو تا زمان کنکور در مورد هر درس و هر بازه ی زمانی مشخص می کردم. مثلا این که تا زمان امتحانات میان ترم اول درسای دوم و سوم رو یه دور بخونم. به پیش یک هم تسلط پیدا کنم. تا عید هم یه دور دیگه میخوام دوم و سوم رو بخونم( که مسلما خیلی زمان کم تری می گیره) و مرور کوتاهی بر پیش یک و تاکید بیش تر بر پیش دو.
در عید هم فلان کارو کنم و الی آخر…
یعنی در کل مشخص کنم که کلا با توجه به شرایطم از خودم چه انتظاری دارم و می خوام چه کار کنم.
در برنامه ی متوسط مدت ( که در آغاز هر فصل نوشته میشه) من با توجه به امتحانات (چه مربوط به مدرسه و چه آزمون ها) و شرایطم بررسی می کنم که من باید چی کار کنم و هر درسو چکار کنم. مثلا من این فصل این امتحانارو دارم و قرار گداشتم که این درسا رو بخونم و از این حرفا.


برنامه ی کوتاه مدت هم که برنامه ی مهمیه رو من هر دو هفته یه بار با وسواس کامل می نوشتم و توش برای دو هفته ی آینده کار هر روزو مشخص می کردم که مثلا در این دو هفته کلا من این امتحانای مدرسه و این آزمونا رو دارم پس در طی این دو هفته باید این درسا رو بخونم. پس مشخص می کردم هر روز از این دو هفته چی باید بخونم…
جدا من تعجب می کنم که خیلیا برای یه برنامه ریزی که خودشون به همراه یه آدم یه کم وارد ( که خودش یه بار این راهو درست رفته باشه) هم می تونن انجام بدن چه خرجایی می کنن.
باور کنید هیچ کس بهتر از خود آدم نمی تونه برای خودش برنامه ریزی کنه .
به خودتون ایمان داشته باشید و به قول دوستی هیچ وقت حس خفونت ( =خفن بودن) خودتونو از دست ندید. بعضی وقتا به آینده و این که اگر دانشگاه قبول شید فکر کنید. به خوشحالی خودتون و خانوادتون و فامیلا. به چیزای بزرگ تری که در انتظارتونه.
همیشه پر از انرژی مثبت و امیدوار باشید.

----------


## ammnh

سلام من امسال دوم دبیرستان رو میخونم یک برنامه ریزی با این شرایط  میخوام اینکه ساعت 3 میرسم خونه ینی نهایتش8 ساعت مهلت درس خوندن دارم وقت کم میارم نمیتونم خوب تمرکز کنم لطفا کمکم کنین خواحشااااااااا :Y (534):  :Y (696):

----------


## Captain

از moshaver20 کمک بگیر داداشم!

http://forum.konkur.in/users/775/

----------


## sogand20

سلام. تشکر میکنم بابت مطالب خوبتون. اگه من بخوام از 10بهمن شروع کنم یعنی نتیجه نمیگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  2سال کنکور دادم و رشتم تجربی بوده! الآن اجباری دارم حقوق بدون کنکور میخونم! ولی دوسش ندارم! یعنی از اون موقع خوندن و شروع کردن واقعا بی فایده است؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولی من الآن خیلی پشیمونم ک نمیخوندم پارسال. الآنم امتحاناتمه نمیشه بخونم! دقیق باید 10 بهمن شروع کنم! پس چطوری میگن بعضیا با سه ماه آخر قبول میشن! یعنی دامپزشکی هم نمیارم؟؟؟؟؟ "سوگند"

----------


## mahdihmb

دفتر برنامه ریزی زیر از ترکیب دفتر های برنامه ریزی قلمچی ،   گاج و گزینه 2 حاصل شده است. شما می توانید این دفتر را از لینک زیر   دریافت کرده و بر حسب نیاز از جدول های آن پرینت بگیرید:
DaftarBarnamerizi

----------


## mostafa9899

من اول دبیرستانم . رشته ریاضی فیزیک میرم.از همین الان چه کار کنم؟

----------


## rezmile

> من اول دبیرستانم . رشته ریاضی فیزیک میرم.از همین الان چه کار کنم؟



تاسوم همه ولگردی ها و علافی هاتو بکن بعدشم بشین بخون واسه کنکور :Y (538):  :Y (538):

----------


## didar+

سلام دوستان خسته نباشین 
من پیش تجربیم
البته پشت کنکوریم 
از اول مهر هم شل کن سفت کن خوندم 
مشکل من برنامه ریزی نیست 
فقط میخوام یکی بهم بگه چقد بخونم 
لطفا نگین هرکی یه ظرفیتی داره اینجوری نمیشه 
که اینا رو خودم میدونم 
فقط یکی بهم ساعت بده 
من گیر ساعت نیستم 
فقط این ساعتی که بگین باعث میشه متحول بشم 
عجیبه نه ؟!
پس بگبن من با اعتماد بنفس کافی و خواهان رتبه زیر 1000 .چقد بخونم در روز

----------


## pinkx

ممنونَــم...ایــن مقالـه برام واقعــا مفید بــود خلاصــش رو تو دفتَــرم نوشتَم  :Y (389):

----------


## n.rajaei

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشین 
> من پیش تجربیم
> البته پشت کنکوریم 
> از اول مهر هم شل کن سفت کن خوندم 
> مشکل من برنامه ریزی نیست 
> فقط میخوام یکی بهم بگه چقد بخونم 
> لطفا نگین هرکی یه ظرفیتی داره اینجوری نمیشه 
> که اینا رو خودم میدونم 
> فقط یکی بهم ساعت بده 
> ...


ببین دوست عزیز شمایی که فارق التحصیلی حداقل باید روزی 10 ساعت رو بخونی .... خب الان شما هیچی نگفتی از خودت که وضع درسیت چه طوره  .....  الان چه ساعت میخونی .... چه رشته ای میخوای قبول شی کدوم دانشگاه؟؟؟؟؟ همه این ها تاثیر داره رو درس خوندن خب !!! :Yahoo (116):   ولی کم کم باید 10 ساعتو بخونی !!

----------


## didar+

> ببین دوست عزیز شمایی که فارق التحصیلی حداقل باید روزی 10 ساعت رو بخونی .... خب الان شما هیچی نگفتی از خودت که وضع درسیت چه طوره  .....  الان چه ساعت میخونی .... چه رشته ای میخوای قبول شی کدوم دانشگاه؟؟؟؟؟ همه این ها تاثیر داره رو درس خوندن خب !!!  ولی کم کم باید 10 ساعتو بخونی !!


تا 12 ساعت میتونم بخونم براس سه 4 روز پشت هم ولی مجبورم یه روز رو زیر 5 ساعت بخونم تا یه ریکاوری بشه 
ولی نمیخونم 
بین 7 و 8 ساعتم 
هذفم مهندسی ژنتیک دانشگاه تهرانه 
حالا چ؟

----------


## royan

> تا 12 ساعت میتونم بخونم براس سه 4 روز پشت هم ولی مجبورم یه روز رو زیر 5 ساعت بخونم تا یه ریکاوری بشه 
> ولی نمیخونم 
> بین 7 و 8 ساعتم 
> هذفم مهندسی ژنتیک دانشگاه تهرانه 
> حالا چ؟


مهندسی زنتیک؟
اصلا رشته ای با این عنوان در ایران وجود داره؟؟؟
زنتیک نه ها!
مهندسی زنتیک

----------


## royan

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشین 
> من پیش تجربیم
> البته پشت کنکوریم 
> از اول مهر هم شل کن سفت کن خوندم 
> مشکل من برنامه ریزی نیست 
> فقط میخوام یکی بهم بگه چقد بخونم 
> لطفا نگین هرکی یه ظرفیتی داره اینجوری نمیشه 
> که اینا رو خودم میدونم 
> فقط یکی بهم ساعت بده 
> ...


اگر وضعیت درسیتون خوبه روزی 4-5 ساعت کاملا کفایت میکنه
اگر وضعیت علمیتون خوب نیست روزی 7-8 ساعت باید کفایت کنه
اگر وضعیت علمیتون بده روزی 10-12 کافی خواهد بود
دیگه خارج از اینا کسی نتیجه نگیره مشکلش چیزای دیگه هستن.

----------


## didar+

> مهندسی زنتیک؟
> اصلا رشته ای با این عنوان در ایران وجود داره؟؟؟
> زنتیک نه ها!
> مهندسی زنتیک


ذر کل همون شاخه ژنتیک زیست شناسی منظورمه 
حالا ؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> مهندسی زنتیک؟
> اصلا رشته ای با این عنوان در ایران وجود داره؟؟؟
> زنتیک نه ها!
> مهندسی زنتیک


مهندسی ژنتیک یکی از گرایش های زیست سلولی مولکولیه
اینکه کدوم دانشگاه ها هم دارن
میتونید از سایت کانون نگاه کنید
اول بزن تجربی بعدشم رشته دانشگاه هایی که این رشته رو دارن میارن
کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه

----------


## royan

> مهندسی ژنتیک یکی از گرایش های زیست سلولی مولکولیه
> اینکه کدوم دانشگاه ها هم دارن
> میتونید از سایت کانون نگاه کنید
> اول بزن تجربی بعدشم رشته دانشگاه هایی که این رشته رو دارن میارن
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه


عنوانی با نام  گمهندسی زنتیک نداریم " اس رشته زنتیک هست نه مهندسی ژنتیک.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> عنوانی با نام  گمهندسی زنتیک نداریم " اس رشته زنتیک هست نه مهندسی ژنتیک.


من معلم زیستمون بهم گفت :Yahoo (1): 
قرارم نیست اینجا باشه اینجا اسم رشته رو نوشته(زیست سلولی مولکولی)
وقتی میری دانشگاه یکی از گرایش هاش مهندسی ژنتیکه
حالا خودتم از یکی بپرس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## royan

> من معلم زیستمون بهم گفت
> قرارم نیست اینجا باشه اینجا اسم رشته رو نوشته(زیست سلولی مولکولی)
> وقتی میری دانشگاه یکی از گرایش هاش مهندسی ژنتیکه
> حالا خودتم از یکی بپرس


بازم غلطه
اسم رشته زیست شناسی هست و شاخه هم زنتیکه نه مهندسی ژنتیک"
معلم زیستتون اشتباه کرده

----------


## fatemeh.1375

*عالی بود مرسی* :Y (694):

----------


## 123mmm11

سلام
وقت بخیر دوستان
من تازه میخوام برا مطلعه ی کنکور شرو کنم رتبه ی کنکور قبلیم 4000 بوده
تو این سه ماه چه جوری بخونم؟ زیستم ضعیفه کنکور 30% زدم

----------


## botia

سلام من شیمی دو هیچی نخوندم بنظرتون تو این زمان بهتره جمع بندی مهرماه رو بخرم فیل شیمی دو مبتکران.

----------


## setare1367

من تازه این تاپیکو دیدم ولی بازم میشه ازش استفاده کرد واقعا عالیه مر30

----------


## bahar155

سلام.لطفا کمکم کنیدددددددددددددددددددددد  دد.

بیشتر مباحثو بلدم ولی چون تست زیاد کار نکردم اشکالات و نکاتو نمیدونم  کتاب دور دنیا در 8 ساعت (کنکورهای سال قبل رو)کمی تستاشو زدم حالا میخوام  تست تمام درسها رو بزنم یه کتاب یا ازمونی پیشنهاد کنید تا بتونم روش تست  بزنم تا مباحث فراموش شده و... دستم بیاد ..............لطفا کمک کنید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## bahar155

سلام.لطفا کمکم کنیدددددددددددددددددددددد  دد.

بیشتر مباحثو بلدم ولی چون تست زیاد کار نکردم اشکالات و نکاتو نمیدونم  کتاب دور دنیا در 8 ساعت (کنکورهای سال قبل رو)کمی تستاشو زدم حالا میخوام  تست تمام درسها رو بزنم یه کتاب یا ازمونی پیشنهاد کنید تا بتونم روش تست  بزنم تا مباحث فراموش شده و... دستم بیاد ..............لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## farbod18

من فارغ التحصیل هستم و میخوام واسه کنکور 94 از الان درس بخونم و روزی 14 ساعت مطالعه کنم تا بتونمم اخر سال مطالعم رو به 18 هم برسونم

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام دوستان
ببخشید نظرتون درمورد این برنامه چیه؟؟فایل پیوست 9839

----------


## Parniya

*به نظر من!!* :Yahoo (100): 

روزانه حداکثر 5 کتاب شنیدم بهتره!

واحد جبرانی و مرور هم نداری (البته 8 تا 9 و نیم خالیه!)

اگه دو ساعت خوندی قبلا بازده داشتی ، ک خوبه ساعتای مطلاعه ت ،* ب نظر من!! !* :Yahoo (110): *

موفق باشی*:yahoo (3):

----------


## صبوادلا

> *به نظر من!!*
> 
> روزانه حداکثر 5 کتاب شنیدم بهتره!
> 
> واحد جبرانی و مرور هم نداری (البته 8 تا 9 و نیم خالیه!)
> 
> اگه دو ساعت خوندی قبلا بازده داشتی ، ک خوبه ساعتای مطلاعه ت ،* ب نظر من!! !**
> 
> موفق باشی*:yahoo (3):


حبرانی که گذاشتم 8-9:30 هم به خاطراینکه هنوز ساعت کلاس ها مشخص نشده اگه مثلا کلاسمون5شد درس اون ساعت ساعت 8 بخونم.
مرور هم کل جمعه هست ینی بالایی اشتباهه اصلش تو میزمه!!!!!!

----------


## صبوادلا

فایل پیوست 9849

این اصلشه

----------


## به توکل نام اعظمت

عالی بوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووود

----------


## Sky98

لطفامتنهای طولانی رو با فونت بزرگتر بنویسید
کور شذم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## shirinsargazi

خوب بود مرسی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## یهدا

سلام بچه ها من تازه ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم درسته که اینجا بنویسم یا نه واقعا هم خیلی گیج شدم سوالم اینه که  من میرم سوم و میخوام داروسازی تهران قبول شم اما متاسفانه ارادم خیلی ضعیفه چی کار کنم ؟ :Yahoo (101): بازم ببخشید جای درستی سوال نکردم

----------


## joozef

بچه ها وقتی یکی میگه من توی ایام مدرسه، هفتگی 45ساعت درس میخوندم یعنی روزی چقدر میخونده ؟؟
با توجه به اینکه پیش 3روزش تعطیل هستیم و 4روزش میریم مدرسه ...

----------


## elahekhanom

عاااااااااااااااااااااااا  االی بود.مرسی

----------


## Harir

مصاحبه برتر های پارسال رو می خوندم اکثرشون گفته بودن ما از سال 2-3 شروع کردیم به اینکه به ی باوری از خودمون برسیم.میگفتن واسه هر درس شاید 5-6 نوع خوندن رو امتحان کردن تا بفهمم با کدوم روش بازده شون می ره بالا!

----------


## fardinsh

با سلام دوستان گل :Yahoo (8): 
میتونید به من برنامه تحصیلی بدید که بتونم تو رشته مورد علاقه خودم تضمینی قبول شم؟

----------


## kamliyan

*خیلی ممنون عالی بود
بااین مقاله دربرنامه ریزی ام دقت بیشتری میکنم
*

----------


## omid144

سلام دوستان یک کمک به من بکنید برای رشته تجربی 
قضیه از این قرار است که من می خواهم روزی فقط 4 کتاب بخوانم حالا بگویید که در دو روز 8 کتاب را چگونه تقسیم کنم یعنی صبح تا ظهر کدوم کتاب ها و عصر تا شب کدوم کتاب ها را بخوانم که بهترین کیفیت را بگیرم؟
و برای این کتاب ها یعنی 4 کتاب در روز 20 تست برای ان مبحث چطور است؟ برای دو روز بعد که همان کتاب ها است 10 تست برای یاداوری و در اخر هفته کل مباحثی را که خوانده ام را یک ازمون جامع از مباحث خوانده شده در هفته را از خود بگیرم؟
در اخر برای هز کتاب در روز دو تا دو ساعت و نیم به صورت مفید بخوانم کفایت می کند و در طول سال ساعات مطالعه را افزایش می دهم به قول معروف اهسته و پیوسته به درس خواندن ادامه دهم
بابت جواب پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## bbehzad

اولا که باید ازمون ازمایشی بری .بعدش یه روز مثلا ریاضی معارف شیمی زبان روز بعد فیزیک ادبیات زیست عربی این میتونه اساس برنامت باشه حلا بتونی زیستو هرروز بخونی که چه بهتر

----------


## bahar8

ممنون خوب بود

----------


## الی 1377

سلام خیلی خوب بود...
من خودم سال سومم و خیلی جدی میخوام واسه کنکور درس بخونم اما تو برنامه ریزی گیج میشم .....نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام خیلی خوب بود...
> من خودم سال سومم و خیلی جدی میخوام واسه کنکور درس بخونم اما تو برنامه ریزی گیج میشم .....نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دو بخش رو مد نظر بگیر ... 
1- مرور دروس سالهای گذشته و تثبیت
2- مطالعه ی دروس جدید 
 و در نهایت تثبیت هر دو بخش و افزایش تسلط

هدفت رو مشخص کن ... ساعاتی که بیشترین بازدهی رو میتونی داشته باشی ... دروس رو با توجه به مدرسه ، آزمونهای آزمایشی و میزان اهمیت ، میزان قوت و ضعف خودتون در هر درس و ... بصورت هفتگی ماهانه و ... تو برنامه قرار بده ... 

سعی کردم مختصر باشه... توضیحات بیشتر رو میتونید تو سایت ببینید... موفق باشید

----------


## alireza.com

> دوستان گرامی میخواستم چند تا مطلب بهتون بگم که شاید این مطالب باعث بشه اینقدر وقت الکی صرف خوندن برنامه های به ظاهر مشاوره ای نشید...
> 1-برنامه ی هر فرد مخصوصه خودشه و این درست نیست که کسی ازش تقلید بکنه...شاید یکی بتونه 6 یا 7 ساعت درس بخونه و یکی دیگه نتونه...خوب عقل در اینجا حکم میکنه به این برنامه بی توجهی بکنیم.
> 2-از شما دوست خوبم درخواست دارم به جای اینکه مقلدی باشید کمی سعی کنید مثل خودتون باشید...
> چون هیچکس مثل تو ، خودتو نمیشناسه...
> پس به جای اینکه ساعت ها وقت الکی صرف مشاوره بکنی یه دفتر برنامه ریزی بردار و با شناخت نقاط قوت و ضعفت شروع به برنامه ریزی کن و با ثبت ساعات مطالعت با اشتباهات گذشتت مقابله کن ...


کاملا موافقم بهترین مشاور برای هرکس خودشه

----------


## rezamj

سلامم ببخشید می خواستم بدونم من در هفته چند ساعت اختصاصی بخونم کاری الان به عمومی ندارم .. 
سوم دبیرستانم اگر می شه بگید در هفته چقد فیزیک (خوب) شیمی (عالی) حسابان (خیلی ضعیف )  جبر (خوب) هندسه (خوب) بخونم ؟ بیشتر درس نامه بخونم یا تست بزنم ؟؟ 
اگر می شه بگید واقعا نمی دونم چجوری درس بخونم :yahoo (19):

----------


## terme1

*سلام 

دو  ماهی از سال تحصیلی گذشته تا حالا هیچ درسی رو به صورت نکته دار و تست زدن نخوندم میخوام امسال که سومم سوم رو توی سال تحصیلی به طور کامل بخونم و تست بزنم .

به نظرتون چه کار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید :yahoo (19):*
راستی سوم تجربی هستم

----------


## Takfir

> *سلام 
> 
> دو  ماهی از سال تحصیلی گذشته تا حالا هیچ درسی رو به صورت نکته دار و تست زدن نخوندم میخوام امسال که سومم سوم رو توی سال تحصیلی به طور کامل بخونم و تست بزنم .
> 
> به نظرتون چه کار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید :yahoo (19):*
> راستی سوم تجربی هستم


بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم امسال تمرکزتون فقط روی بحث معدل باشه! حتی اگه شده وقت نکنید به کنکور فکر کنید!

تشریحی خوب کار کردن پشتوانه تستی کار کردنه!

نگران نباشید تابستان بسیار وقت هست برای خوندن! سه ماهِ 24 ساعت آزاد دارید!

پس فقط روی معدل سازی کار کنید! معدل نهایی نصفِِ کنکوره!

روی سوالات سالِ قبل تمرکز کنید و و مفاهیم کتاب رو از ابتدا خوب فرا بگیرید

----------


## partotelecom

کرسی
مفید بود
اما بنظر من هر کس مثل اثر انگشتش منحصر بفرده و باید طبق سیستم خودش پیش بره.
هیچ نسخه مشترکی وجود نداره ولی باید از تجارب بقیه استفاده کرد.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

من تجربی ام و با این برنامه میزونم  :Yahoo (3): 
فایل پیوست 17198

----------


## niloofar_sp_2005

*دوست عزیزaliWw درسته برنامه ریزی هرکسی باید طبق شرایط خودش انجام بشه.
ولی من از موسسه 3گام مشاوره گرفتم و برنامه ریزی یک هفته ی  برام ارسال کردن کاملاً هم رایگان بود.
طبق شرایط من برنامه نوشتن هروقت هم که جا می موندم برام برنامه رو هماهنگ میکردن 
همیشه همه احتیاج به ی پشتیبان داریم.*

----------


## fateme.tehran

مثل همیشه عالی:yahoo (4):

----------


## negar~

مرسییییییییییییی

----------


## coldmusic

بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه مشکلی نیست تست کار کنیم یا بین مطالعه و تست زنی وقفه بیافته؟

ممنون

----------


## saeedkh76

تاپیک خیلی خوب و جالبی بود
برا تقسیم ساعت مطالعه سعی کنید طبق اهمیت دروس در کنکور برید جلو
مثلا اگه 100 ساعت میخوای بخونی 25% رو بده به زیست

----------


## hamidreza5141

مرور درس ها چه موقع باشه بهتره ؟ مثلا فردای اون روز یا یک هفته بعدش ؟ و اینکه بعد از مرور درس ها بریم سراغ بخش های بعدی یا فقط مرور کنیم و بخش های بعدی رو بزاریم برای روزای بعد ؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

این برنامه مطمئنید واسه 24 ساعته؟؟؟
هم ورزش هم تفریح هم خواب روز و ...
جالبه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> واقعا برام جالبه..میشه 40ساعت در هفته و 12ساعت در روز مطالعه داشت؟
> 
> اینکه همه ی زندگیت میشه مطالعه....



همه ی زندگی مطالعه نمیشه مطالعه کل زندگیت میشه وظیفه ما کنکوری ها  درس خوندنه باید باکتاب زندگی کنیم رتبه یک کنکور تجربی 94 روزی 14 ساعت  مطالعه داشت

----------


## Hellion

نیاز به آپ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shirin998

:Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## mahmoudmo

نحوه برنامه ریزی افراد رتبه برتر دلیل نمیشه برای دیگران هم مفید واقع شه
به جز یک سری اصولی که برای مطالعه همه رعایت میشه
در جزئیات تفاوت زیادی پدید میاد

----------


## دانشجوبرق شریف

سلام به همه 
من دانشجوی برق شریف هستم .
دررابطه با برنامه ریزی یا کمک و انتقال تجربیاتم میتونین به من پیغام بدین و کمکتون میکنم 
خوشحال میشم .

----------


## mahdinnn

> سلام به همه 
> من دانشجوی برق شریف هستم .
> دررابطه با برنامه ریزی یا کمک و انتقال تجربیاتم میتونین به من پیغام بدین و کمکتون میکنم 
> خوشحال میشم .


دوست عزیز اگ‌قصدت کمک کردنه به بچه هاس، همینجا تجربیاتتو بفرمایید.

----------


## دانشجوبرق شریف

من میتونم بگم اینکه میگن کتاب کم داشته باشید ولی همونارو زیاد بخونید درست نیس همیشه.
من خودم هفت تا کتاب عربی داشتم عربی رو صد زدم.
یکی هست دوتا کتاب میخونه عربی رو نود میزنه
وقتی کامل میخواید باید زیاد تلاش کنید و تا میتونید بخونید
اگه نود با صد براتون فرق داره پس مفهومی و زیاد بخونید

----------


## mimnoon

متشکرم از دوستان که تجربیات و اطلاعاتشون رو صادقانه در اختیار میگذارند
مفید و کاربردی بودن

----------


## Saturn8

ممنون آراز

----------


## qanbari

کسی با برنامه ریزی رایگان AI کمپانی کنکور کار کرده؟ به نظر جالب اومد
لینک

----------

